# Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

Habe nach einem ähnlichen Thema gesucht und nicht gefunden.Deswegen poste ich das Thema einfach mal weil es mir am Herzen liegt.

Habe mir nach längerer Blinker Abstinenz mal wieder das Magazin gegönnt und war etwas entäuscht.

Bei den Rekordlisten unter Dorsch waren ALLE Fische in der Laichzeit gefangen !!! Nun komme ich damit nicht klar das sich ein Angler damit brüsten kann wenn er einen Fisch fängt der 5kg Laich im Bauch hat und deswegen den Rekord bricht !!!

Denke ich da zu moralisch ????

Wenn ich dann aber an das gejammere einiger Angler denke von wegen die Berufsfischerei (die selbstverständlich massiv an dem Rückgang der Fische beteiligt ist) wäre Schuld kann ich das nicht gelten lassen !!!

Habe danach auch einen Leserbrief an den Blinker geschrieben !!!

Aber wäre es nicht richtig den Dorsch laichen zu lassen wenn sein Bestand bedroht ist ????

Klar muss der Gesetzgeber ( und die EU ) da was machen aber ich finde WIR als Angler müssen mit bestem Beispiel vorangehen und die Fische laichen lassen !!! Sonst können wir auch nicht mit dem Finger auf die Berufsfischerei zeigen !!!

Wie denkt Ihr darüber ???


----------



## maesox (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Hallo,


was du sagst hat durchaus seine Berechtigung!!! Finde ich jedenfalls.....

Wobei,mit den Hechten die vor Beginn der Hechtschonzeit gefangen werden ists doch auch so und und und....




TL
Matze


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Da hast du Recht !!!

Leider hat der Dorsch ja gar keine Schonzeit ......


----------



## maesox (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Ja leider!!! Meiner Meinung wirds langsam mal Zeit!!!!!!!!!:r


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Habe auch an den Blinker geschrieben !!

Der meldet sich nicht zurück.

Habe den Blinker auch kritisiert weil er als Europas grösstes Angelmagazin wie er sich ja schimpft,durch gezielte Berichterstattung sehr Wohl darauf Einfluss nehmen kann !!!


----------



## BlankyB (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Nein man muss echt mal bedenken dass der Laichdorsch ne ganze Menge nachkommen produzieren könnte. Auch ein einziger ist schon ein großer Verlust für den Bestand, was manchen Anglern egal ist die mit nem Foto in die Blinker wollen.

Gruß Blanky


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

chips+cola sind parat...


kann losgehn der streit.....


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Da hast du Recht Blanky......

Das sehe ich auch als Problem an das manche Angler eh nur an dem Rekord ansich und nicht an dem Fisch interessiert sind !!!

Aber das müsste auch mal von den anderen Anglern verpönnt werden !!!!


----------



## BlankyB (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> chips+cola sind parat...
> 
> 
> kann losgehn der streit.....



Wieso muss man sich am Streit anderer ergötzen?

Diskutieren ist in einem Forum ja erwünscht zum Streit wird es nicht kommen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

ich  sage nun auch etwas zum thema....|uhoh:

ich persönlich finde es schei   ße,wenn gezielt auf laichmamis geangelt wird-wurde hier auch schon oft diskutiert....

komischerweise wurde aber nochnie über raubfischangler hier schlecht geredet...
diese dürfen ab 1.5 oder 16.5 auf esox und zander fischen da sagt keiner etwas...WARUM

gerade anfang mai-wo die hechtmuttis nach dem laichgeschäft hungrig sind und nach alles schnappen wird gezielt drauf geangeln
oder
die zandermänchen,die anfang mai ihre nester verteidigen-auch darauf wir gezielt gefischt.....



Fazit: jeder muß es mit sein gewissen ausmachen,worauf er fischt

stefan


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Da magst du Recht haben !!!

Ich finde nur das der Gesetzgeber was machen muss !!!!


----------



## HD4ever (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

weil das ein, wenn nicht gar das Thema ist wo es jedes Jahr ordentlich gezoffe gibt |uhoh:
ich finde die gezielte Laichdorschomaangelei auch zum :v , mach andere brüsten sich aber gern mit den riesigen Dickbäuchen


----------



## hornijäger (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@ Dorsch888

|good:

Gruß
Hornijäger


----------



## BlankyB (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Jonny1985 schrieb:


> Da magst du Recht haben !!!
> 
> Ich finde nur das der Gesetzgeber was machen muss !!!!



Ja wenn der nix macht wird es so bleiben, und den Gesetzgeber kennen wir ja...


----------



## Franky (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



			
				blanky schrieb:
			
		

> Diskutieren ist in einem Forum ja erwünscht zum Streit wird es nicht kommen


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr - ich freue mich, wenn dem so wird! :m

Klar ist eine Schonzeit für den Dorsch eine willkommene Sache, nur fürchte ich, dass die Fischindustrie da zum einen gegenan arbeiten wird. Es ist nicht nur für den Dorsch kurz vor zwölf und Laichdorschfotos in Zeitschriften oder dem WWW nur eine moralische Sache. Da müssen andere weltweite Maßnahmen ergriffen werden, um Hering, Dorsch und weiß der Geier sonstnoch alles eine Überlebenschance zu geben.
Von daher gebe ich Dir in dem Punkt Moral absolut recht: Laichdorschangelei muss nicht sein...


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Schade ist aber auch das die Medienlandschaft darauf keinen Einfluss nimmt !!!

Durch gezielte Medienberichterstattung sind in Hamburg Leute schon Bürgermeister geworden.....


Dann muss es doch wohl drin sein das den Leuten mal die Augen zu öffnen !!!


----------



## maesox (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@Dorsch888


Hier geht es aber um Fische die noch nicht abgelaicht haben!!#h

Die Nestbewacher-Angelei,ist sowiso aus meinen Augen das "Allerletzte"....aber wieder ne andere Geschichte!!

Außerdem muß man jetzt wieder unterscheiden! Ich finde das Schreckliche ist,daß nur tote Fische in die Wertung sogenannter "Hitparaden"#q kommen!!Hier wird teilweise regelrecht gefördert daß "Laichkühe" abgeschlagen werden!!

Finde eh,was hat Wettkampf mit Angeln überhaupt zu tun??? So ein Schwachfug!!!!!!




TL
Matze


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

da hast du natürlich recht


----------



## hans albers (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



> chips+cola sind parat...
> 
> 
> kann losgehn der streit.....


ja blanky .. 
bin schon n büschn länger im board..
du wirst schnell merken, dass sich hier mit dem
eigentlichen thema nur wenig leute auseinander setzen wollen
da es fast immer bei "diskussionen um laichdorsch"
zu streitereien hier im board zwischen 
befürwortern und gegnern der laichdorschangelei kommt.

ich finde es auch schade , dass es so wenig resonanz
für eine verurteilung dieser angelei seitens der angler gibt

jetzt taucht bald wieder das totschlagargument auf 
frei nach dem motto:
" berufsfischerei und zu hohe quoten haben
die grösste schuld"

...stimmt auch... 

aber ist das ein grund nicht
vor der eigenen haustüre zu kehren..|kopfkrat ??

bzw.müssen dann solche bilder in ner grossen
angelzeitschrift noch sein ???

*duck und wech*


lars


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Von dieser Nestbewacher Angelei habe ich persönlich noch nie was gehört .....


Hört sich aber schon fies an !!!!


----------



## Ollek (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Jonny1985 schrieb:


> Dann muss es doch wohl drin sein das den Leuten mal die Augen zu öffnen !!!



Welche Leute meinst du? Den Gesetzgeber oder Angler?

Auch wenn Angler nur der Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein sind so sollte man auch als Angler mal zurückstehen und den Fischen ne freiwillige Auszeit geben insbesondere wenn man weiss was auf dem Spiel steht.

Aber so einfach ist es nicht, mann will immer grössere Fische immer schwerere..usw. man will Grössen und Fangrekorde. Man will Fische fangen auf gedeih und verderb. Man versucht mit immer neuren Methoden Schonzeiten zu umgehen usw.

Frag mal Angler ob sie freiwillig auf ein Stück "Fangfreiheit" was über normale Schonzeiten hinausgeht verzichten würden.  

Ich weiss wovon ich rede, aber im Netz wird keine drüber reden.

Ich sag nur "Jahrhundertfang vor Froya" 

(Ein Kutter in Norwegen der gezielt Laichgebiete von Grosslengs anfährt und sich regem Zuspruch freut.)

ABer egal...


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Ich meine Angler die das Angeln auf Laichdorsch bewusst machen und natürlich auch den Gesetzgeber !!!!


Finde ich sehr positiv das man im Anglerboard gar nicht kontrovers diskutieren muss weil wir der selben Meinung sind !!!!


----------



## gerihecht (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Ja ein sportliches Angeln ist es wirklich nicht und einen guten Drill liefert ein Laichdorsch ja auch nicht.Aber wenn in allen Zeitschriften und auch bei Baltic in Heiligenhafen  Dickdorsche als Rekordfische angepriesen werden wird sich so schnell nichts ändern. Aber nebenbei bemerkt jeder erwachsene Fisch der gefangen wird kann nicht mehr laichen.


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Aber nebenbei bemerkt jeder erwachsene Fisch der gefangen wird kann nicht mehr laichen.


Wie meinst du das ????


----------



## BlankyB (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Ich Angle meine Dorsche vom Land aus die haben ne gute größe für die Küche, so nen großen würd ich nie verwerten können und folgedem fahre ich nicht mit dem Kutter auf Großdorsch raus.

Klar kann ich die verstehen die gerne große Fische drillen, aber für mich zählt beim Angeln die Gemütlichkeit.


----------



## Ollek (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Jonny1985 schrieb:


> Finde ich sehr positiv das man im Anglerboard gar nicht kontrovers diskutieren muss weil wir der selben Meinung sind !!!!



Kontroverse ist aber die Würze in eine Diskussion.

(ja Toni wen sie nicht zerlabert wird )


----------



## macmarco (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Ich muss ja mal sagen...Bin erfreut darüber, wie nett es hier zu geht. Ich hatte schon die Hände überm Kopf zusammen geschlage, als ich das Thema laß. |rolleyes

Ich persönlich find es auch nicht gerade schön, dass man darauf fischt. Ich habe mich mal richtig mit einem Kumpel von mir in die Haare bekommen deswegen, weil er mit einem Kutter unterwegs war, der gezielt auf diese Fische fährt. Er war total begeistert wie groß und schwer diese seien. Nunja, ist das ein Wunder???|rolleyes

Mittlerweile denkt er denn nun auch so wie ich und läßt es denn in der Laichzeit #6


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Vorbildlich MacMarco.....

Man muss es meiner Meinung nach ganz klar verurteilen !!!!

Mein alter Chef ( im Angelladen ) hat es auch in den 70-80er  Jahren getan.....Heute so sagt er kommt es für Ihn nicht mehr in Frage !!!!

Auch er hat den Blinker angeschrieben ( wie ich ) und konnte froh sein das sein Leserbrief immerhin abgedruckt wurde.

Warum übernimmt der Blinker ( und andere Magazine ) keine Verantwortung und betreibt gezielte Berichterstattung ????


----------



## schleppangler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

ich finde diesen treat sehr interressant,aber leider muß ich Hans Albers recht geben ,das problem ist immer das eigene ego!
ich persönlich bin strikt gegen die laichdorschangelei und würde es sehr begrüßen,wenn die bilder aus den angelzeitungen verschwinden würden.dann würde die erste profilierungsbühne wegfallen.
allerdings halte ich nichts davon immer gleich nach einem gesetz zu schreien denn die werden dann doch immer irgendwie umgangen und die polizei kann deren einhaltung ohnehin nicht ausreichend kontrollieren.
als beispiel : ich angel seit ca.10 jahren im/am meer und bin in dieser zeit nur ganze 3 mal kontrolliert worden!!
sinnvoller ist es immer wieder auf das thema zu sprechen zu kommen und villeicht auch mal ein wenig courage zu haben einen petrijünger mit laichdorschfang direkt damit zu konfrontieren.

ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht das ein jäger auf die idee käme schwangeres jagdwild zu schießen.


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Das ist es !!!

Die Kontrollen müssen schärfer werden !!!

Und es müssen Regeln bzw Gesetze geschaffen werden !!!!


----------



## Eisbär14 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Was soll das mit dem Gerede über die Laichdorschangler und Fischer ?
Der Dorsch brauch eine Schonzeit in der Laichzeit und zwar in der gesamten Ostsee.
Es ist doch ein offenes Geheimniss das die Schonmaße und auch Schonzeiten für Fischer ,von unseren Osteuropäischen Nachbarn ignoriert werden.
(edit by jirko)


----------



## macmarco (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Jonny1985 schrieb:


> Die Kontrollen müssen schärfer werden !!!



Hmmm... lass mich mal überlegen.... Ich wurde noch nieeeee kontrolliert. |rolleyes


----------



## schleppangler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

nur wer soll das bei den knappen kassen bezahlen?? das land und die kommunen sind ja angeblich(trotz steigender steuereinahmen)pleite.die polizei wird abgebaut usw.usw.
also bleibt es bei selbstkontrollen und selbstbeherschung.
aber ich sehe das problem nicht nur bei laichdorschen allein,sondern beim dorsch ganz allgemein.
bei mir an bord ist das dorschmindestmaß bei 50cm und wenn es gut läuft mache ich bei maximal 10 fischen schluß (zumindest was das entnehmen betrifft).laichdorsche ,so sie denn gefangen werden,werden schonend zurückgesetzt.allerdings würde ich auch nicht gezielt laichdorschgebiete anfahren,das würde ja schon reichen um eine laichdorschangelei wirkungsvoll zu unterbinden.

für regeln bin ich auch für starre gesetze eher weniger.


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Oh schnell nen Marker setzen!
Hab zwar grad nur die Überschrift überflogen, aber hier wird's bestimmt lustich...:q

Endlich mal Einer, der das Thema mal anspricht!#6

Geil! Mein morgiger Tag ist somit gerettet!

Bitte richtig viel schreiben.:m


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Was soll das mit dem Gerede über die Laichdorschangler und Fischer ?
> Der Dorsch brauch eine Schonzeit in der Laichzeit und zwar in der gesamten Ostsee.
> Es ist doch ein offenes Geheimniss das die Schonmaße und auch Schonzeiten für Fischer ,von unseren Osteuropäischen Nachbarn ignoriert werden.
> (edit by jirko)


 
Leider nicht nur von diesen...
Es hilft aber auch nicht nur auf der Fischindustrie rumzureiten. Hier ght es um das Entnehmen und abschlachten von Laichdorschen durch den Sport(*hust*)fischer. 



macmarco schrieb:


> Hmmm... lass mich mal überlegen.... Ich wurde noch nieeeee kontrolliert. |rolleyes


 
|good:ich auch noch nie, obwohl mich die liebe Wasserschutz den ganzen lieben langen Tag beobachten kann da wo ich angel



schleppangler schrieb:


> nur wer soll das bei den knappen kassen bezahlen?? das land und die kommunen sind ja angeblich(trotz steigender steuereinahmen)pleite.die polizei wird abgebaut usw.usw.
> also bleibt es bei selbstkontrollen und selbstbeherschung.
> aber ich sehe das problem nicht nur bei laichdorschen allein,sondern beim dorsch ganz allgemein.
> bei mir an bord ist das dorschmindestmaß bei 50cm und wenn es gut läuft mache ich bei maximal 10 fischen schluß (zumindest was das entnehmen betrifft).laichdorsche ,so sie denn gefangen werden,werden schonend zurückgesetzt.allerdings würde ich auch nicht gezielt laichdorschgebiete anfahren,das würde ja schon reichen um eine laichdorschangelei wirkungsvoll zu unterbinden.
> ...


 
|good:



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh schnell nen Marker setzen!
> Hab zwar grad nur die Überschrift überflogen, aber hier wird's bestimmt lustich...:q
> 
> Endlich mal Einer, der das Thema mal anspricht!#6
> ...


 
:q Ich fürchte, damit musst du dich noch gedulden. Immoment geht es noch gesittet zu, aber Ende Oktober sitzen glaub ich viele mit Popcorn vorm Rechner und lesen hier.




Ganz im Allgemeinen finde ich die Laichdorschangelei nicht nur moralisch verwerflich. ich könnte es garnicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren so ein Tier zu töten...
Leider ists ja nicht nur die Blinker, die solche Fotos veröffetlicht. In der Angelwoche, Rute&Rolle, und Kutter&Küste findet man sowas ja auch. Dieses Jahr im Mai hat sich die Angelwoche dazu mal geäußert und eine Extraseite mit Leserbriefen zu dem Thema gedruckt, nachdem dieser eine Riesenlaichbrummer gefangen worden ist und sie das Bild des stolzen Wilderers mit Laichmami auf der Titelseite hatten.  
In dieser Äußerung erklärten die irgendwas von wegen sie würdens selber nicht begrüßen, dass solch eine Angelei betrieben wird, wegen Medienrechten (bla bla bla) müssten sie sowas aber drucken.

Schwachsinn wenn ihr mich fragt... |abgelehn


----------



## dorschiie (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

mal so ein-zwei kleine fragen am rande.
ist das fleisch eines laichdorsches eigendlich genau so schmackhaft wie das von einem "normalen" dorsch?
wieso gilt der milcher und der rogen eines dorsches als delikatesse?(also mein fall ist es nicht).


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Ich finde, dass die Fleischqualität, wie bei allen anderen Fischarten, während der Laichzeit nachlässt. 

Und nicht die Milchner und Rogner sind eine Delikatesse, sondern der Rogen an sich... geräuchert zum beispiel :v


----------



## dorschiie (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass die Fleischqualität, wie bei allen anderen Fischarten, während der Laichzeit nachlässt.
> 
> Und nicht die Milchner und Rogner sind eine Delikatesse, sondern der Rogen an sich... geräuchert zum beispiel :v


danke das meinte ich auch.


----------



## Halbzeit-Fischer (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Alle Jahre wieder !!!
Sicher das Thema kommt immer wieder, aber das ist auch gut so.
Natürlich muß der Gesetzgeber da gewisse Regeln aufstellen (Schonzeiten,Schutzgebiete,...).
Aber es gibt auch schon gewisse Regeln an die sich jeder halten soll.
Ich denke da in erster Linie an das Mindesmaß. 
Man sieht es doch auf fast jeder Kutterfahrt wie dagegen verstoßen wird.
Sicher ist jeder Angler für sein eigenes Handeln zuständig, aber das muß auch konntrolliert werden. Und da fängt es beim Angler an und geht über die Crew/Kaptain
bis zum Gesetzgeber. Im Prinzip dürfte gar nicht mehr auf See geschlachtet werden, so das es zu Kontrollen auf Land kommen kann. Der Kaptain muß zur Verantwortung gezogen werden (der Angler natürlich auch), aber nur so kümmert er sich auch darum was auf seinem Schiff so passiert.
In der Laichzeit darf nicht geangelt werden.
Dafür muß es für den Kutter alternativen geben.
Ein andern Zielfisch vielleicht ? (Mir fällt da im Moment keiner ein.)
Der Umkehrschluß wäre natürlich die Kutter werden sich drastisch reduzieren und die Preise in die Höhe schießen.
Doch so wird es kommen.
Es hat schon begonnen.
Und desshalb sage ich schützt den Dorsch.


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Halbzeit-Fischer schrieb:


> Ein andern Zielfisch vielleicht ? (Mir fällt da im Moment keiner ein.)



Die Idee finde ich gut! 
Warum nicht in der Zeit auf Hering oder Plattfische umstellen?!
Ich denke mit der entsprechende Information sollte das doch auf breite
Zustimmung bei den Anglern stoßen.

Modmode on:
Zum Thema Laichdorsch, sobald hier Streit oder ähnliches 
passiert tackern wir den Thread hier zu also lasst es bitte 
bei dem guten Ton der hier gerade herrscht #6
Modmode off.


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Sehr guter Beitrag wie ich finde !!!!!


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Da muss ich auch noch ein Lob loswerden !!!

Hätte echt gedacht das mehr Contra kommt !!!

Bisher sind so ziemlich alle einer Meinung oder die die anderer Meinung sind äussern sich nicht dazu !!!!

Mir hat der Thread jedenfalls jetzt schon geholfen das es meine Meinung noch mehr festigt !!!!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Es wäre schon ne Idee in der Laichzeit auf 'nen anderen Zielfisch umzustellen. Hering... Hmm würde gehen dnek ich. Platte... theoretisch nett, doch lass mal so nen Kutter auf ner Sandbank ankern, ich glaub da verziehn sich die Fische direkt.

Mal abwarten, was mit dem Wolfsbarsch ist, den seh ich als unseren zukünftigen Angelfisch der Ostsee und die Makrelen sind auch wieder im Kommen (wenn auch nur im Sommer)


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Hier mein Leserbief bzw E-Mail an den Blinker .....


Hallo Herr Stilke,

Auf der Blinker Homepage steht unter den Rekordfischen Dorsch folgender Anhang....

"Das Angeln auf Laichdorsche ist unter Anglern heftig umstritten - allerdings sind die bisherigen Rekordfische regelgerecht gefangen worden: Die Fänger haben gegen keine gesetzlichen Vorschriften verstoßen! Die Diskussionen werden weitergehen, doch solange die Rechtslage dieses Angeln nicht einschränkt oder untersagt, müssen wir die Rekorde anerkennen."


Meiner Meinung nach können Sie als Europas grösstes Angelmagazin sehr Wohl darauf Einfluss nehmen.

Mit gezielten Artikeln über das Thema sollte das machbar sein.

Selbstverständlich haben Sie Recht damit, das gerade der Gesetzgeber seinen Einfluss (gerade bei der Berufsfischerei) warnehmen muss,aber WIR als Angler müssen bevor wir mit den Finger auf die Berufsfischerei zeigen,mit bestem Beispiel vorangehen und die Dorsche leichen lassen !!!!

Wir alle wollen an diesem tollen Fisch noch länger Spass haben.

Gruß mit der Bitte auf Antwort.

Herzlichst 
Ihr


----------



## nibbler001 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

eindeutig Contra Laichdorsch.

Wie viele neue Dorsche entstehen eigentlich aus den 5 Kg Laich? 

Was ganz anderes wie viele Doschstämme sind in der Nord und Ostsee nicht vom aussterben bedroht?
Genau einer, und zwar vor der Dänischen Küste. Warum? Da ist das Fischen mit bewegten Geräten verboten (Schleppnetzte, Langleinen).

Wenn wir noch länger was vom Dorsch haben wollen führt kein weg an einem Mindestmaß vorbei, welches Laichbereitschaft der Fische ermöglich (also wenn die durschnittlich z.B. ab 60cm das erste mal gelaicht haben, min 60cm und nicht 40).
Weiter brauchen wir eine Schonzeit während der Laichzeit oder min groszügige Schongebiete und eine effektive überwachung (wo ist das Problem wenn der Dorsch im Laden 1-2€ mehr kostet, dafür aber auch in ein paar Jahren nopch erhältlich ist? Den B-Fischer wird es wahrscheinlich nicht Stören, er erhält fpr den gleichen Fang mehr Geld).


Sonst hätte ich ne yndere schöne Alternative auf Lager, im Mai Gammelfischen in den Laichgebieten,( Dann ist das Problem aus der WElt, dafür in den nächsten 10 Jahren keine Dorsche in der Ostsee bzw. Nordsee, dafür dann aber auch keine Fischindustrie mehr, makaber aber Wahr(finde ich)).





Das gleich gilt aber auch für den Heilbutt.
In letzter Zeit sehe ich immer öfters Werbung für Angeltripps auf Heilbutt immer mit schönen Bildern von 50cm -2m HEilbutts, aber Nirgendwo steht das der Heilbutt auch nicht mehr lange unter uns weilt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

also doch cola+chips.....


----------



## skip (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Dat find ich ja klasse hier. . . da wird sogar von nem  Mod. dazu aufgerufen, alternativ auf Platte oder Hering zu angeln. . . |kopfkrat. Weiss der Gute denn nicht mal, wann diese Fischarten laichen ??? Plattfisch und Hering in der Laichzeit zu beangeln wäre dann also ok??? 

Ich will Poppkorn #6

Schön find ich auch dies typisch Deutsche Denken: "Bitte gib mir Verbote, Kontrollier mich Täglich! Ich möchte Befehle empfangen und Verbote befolgen! Bitte Verbiete mir mein Hobby! Ich steh drauf !!! Möchte auch gar nicht selbst entscheiden. . . |bigeyes


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Die Verbote und Gesetze hätten einen Sinn und Zweck !!!

Es gibt auch gute Gesetze lieber Vorposter !!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@ skip

Nö das war nicht der Mod sondern der Kai  

Hering und Platte fangen erst Ende März Anfang April an mit 
Laichen und da ist die Laichdorschsaison schon lange vorbei.
Und somit kein Ausweichen mehr nötig.

Der Mod ist für andere Dinge da, z.B. wenn hier jemand versucht
blind zu provozieren. Weitere Erklärungen gerne per PN.


----------



## forelle03 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Wir sind doch alle selbst dabei. Schonzeiten hin oder her. Wir wissen alle wann die Fische laichen müssen wir sie dann gezielt beangeln????? |krach:   Nein. Wir sind nur ein kleiner Teil der Natur und können dazu beitragen das sie erhalten bleibt.


----------



## MINIBUBI (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Moin Moin
Leich Dorsch !!!!
Schon mal gegessen?
Da die Eiweiße in den Rogen abgegeben werden ist der Geschmack nicht mehr so toll.
Da kann mann auch ne Blinker Zeitschrift Filitieren.
Während der Leichzeit muß mann ja auch nicht mit dem Kutter raus.
In der Brandung wird eher selten ein Leich Dorsch gefangen.
Am richtigen Küsten abschnitt kann mann gezielt auf Platte Angeln und damit den Dorsch weitest Vermeiden.
Sicher ist ein Jahrhundert fang ein tolles Erlebniss.
Aber ein Jahrhundert Horni -MEFO oder Platte da wird noch richtig gekämpft da ist Spass  und nach einem kann mann dan Stolz nach hause und immer wieder Erzählen und Erzählen und
..........
sicher wird der Fisch immer größer.
Aber nach einem Leich Dorsch fragt keine Socke mehr.

Und es gibt keine unangenehmen Fragen .
Ich Angle gerne und gehe auch mal an einem anderen Strand wenn Ich dort nur Untermaßige Fische fange.

Ps Untermaßig? Laut gesetzgeber?Ich glaube das die Angaben von Jedem mal überprüft werden sollten Dorsch 38 cm was ist da den drann? Ich Finde da sollten doch noch einiges Drauf sein auch wenn mann ohne Fang nach Hause geht.
Wind um die Nase das Geräusch von anlaufenden Wellen, Sonnen untergang später die Sterne am Himmel.
Was soll ich da mit so einem Fisch nach Hause gehen wo sich die Pfanne aus dem Schrank zu hohlen nicht lohn?

MINIBUBI


----------



## gründler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Wer gibt 20-30€ aus für ne Kutterfahrt auf Hering wenn er sie von Land fangen kann für null kosten oder paar € für ne Tageskarte???
Und wenn ihr jetzt einen Kutter besitzen würdet wo das Geschäft äh schon schlecht läuft,aber im Januar - März tausende zu Ostsee fahren um Dicke Dorsche zu fangen und das Geld von einer Saison in 3 Monaten eingespüllt wird und ihr nur die Wahl habt mit Angler raus fahren,oder wenig Geld und kurz vorm dichtmachen Betrieb etc.was würdet ihr machen????
Schuld ist nicht das Schiff oder Kaptain schuld sind die Angler die dieses so wollen und zu tausenden dann da hoch fahren.Fährt der Kaptain dann da nicht hin heißt es das Schiff ist *******.
Also ein Thema ohne Ende,bis es kein Dorsch mehr gibt!
lg


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> also doch cola+chips.....


 

ich glaub auch :q geh morgen mal einkaufen...




gründler schrieb:


> Wer gibt 20-30€ aus für ne Kutterfahrt auf Hering wenn er sie von Land fangen kann für null kosten oder paar € für ne Tageskarte???
> Und wenn ihr jetzt einen Kutter besitzen würdet wo das Geschäft äh schon schlecht läuft,aber im Januar - März tausende zu Ostsee fahren um Dicke Dorsche zu fangen und das Geld von einer Saison in 3 Monaten eingespüllt wird und ihr nur die Wahl habt mit Angler raus fahren,oder wenig Geld und kurz vorm dichtmachen Betrieb etc.was würdet ihr machen????
> Schuld ist nicht das Schiff oder Kaptain schuld sind die Angler die dieses so wollen und zu tausenden dann da hoch fahren.Fährt der Kaptain dann da nicht hin heißt es das Schiff ist *******.
> Also ein Thema ohne Ende,bis es kein Dorsch mehr gibt!
> lg


 
es gibt sogar kutter, die damit werbe nicht auf laichfische zu fahren


----------



## maesox (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Laßt doch mal endlich diese "Cola & Chips" Kacke weg!! Wenns euch nur um Bambule geht,schaut besser in Eurosport K one |uhoh:


Bis jetzt läufts recht gesittet ab u ich bin guter Hoffnung,daß das noch lange so bleibt!!#6

Das ist ein interessantes Thema,das man sachlich argumentiert,ruhig mal ansprechen u diskutieren darf!!



TL
Matze


----------



## gründler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> ich glaub auch :q geh morgen mal einkaufen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Aber nur wenige,die meisten wissen das die 3 Monate Geld bringen,und das weil Angler in scharen kommen.
Ich sach nur mit 10cm Bewegungsfreiheit zu beiden Nachbarn und das jeden Tag bis die Zeit vorbei ist.
lg


----------



## macmarco (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Ich muss echt sagen, dass es echt angenehm ist hier zu lesen!!!! Alles sehr gesittet!!! Das bleibt hoffe ich auch so #6

Das war auch letztens mein gedanke, als ich einen lütten Dorsch dran hatte der Maß hatte... 
Die Mindesmaße sollten echt mal hoch geschraubt werden!!!
Was ist bei 38 cm Dorsch dran??? - nüschts-

Ich persönlich nehme erst Fische ab 50 cm mit, was in meinen Augen ausreichend ist


----------



## maesox (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Den Fisch-Trawlern ist das aber egal!!!!!!#t


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



skip schrieb:


> Dat find ich ja klasse hier. . . da wird sogar von nem  Mod. dazu aufgerufen, alternativ auf Platte oder Hering zu angeln. . . |kopfkrat. Weiss der Gute denn nicht mal, wann diese Fischarten laichen ??? Plattfisch und Hering in der Laichzeit zu beangeln wäre dann also ok???
> 
> Ich will Poppkorn #6
> 
> Schön find ich auch dies typisch Deutsche Denken: "Bitte gib mir Verbote, Kontrollier mich Täglich! Ich möchte Befehle empfangen und Verbote befolgen! Bitte Verbiete mir mein Hobby! Ich steh drauf !!! Möchte auch gar nicht selbst entscheiden. . . |bigeyes



Hallo Bernhardt,
Kai hat doch gar nicht geschrieben die Fische in ihrer Laichzeit zu befischen sondern in der Laichzeit der Dorsche. Wann die ist weist du ja selber am besten.
Passt also nicht ganz zusammen.
Und das Geschrei nach Cola und Chips kann ich auch nicht mehr lesen.
Ansonsten, bleibt gesittet beim Thema und alles ist gut, wie Kai ja auch schon bemerkte.


----------



## macmarco (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



maesox schrieb:


> Den Fisch-Trawlern ist das aber egal!!!!!!#t


Das ist richtig... Aber ich weiß, dass ich für mich das richtige tue... und dabei auch bleibe


----------



## Macker (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Scheize der letzte winter war so ruhig jetzt geht das schon im Herbst los.#c
An den Themenstarter dein erstes Posting heist doch das du hier nur Stunk    |krach: machen willst,es Glaubt dir doch kein Mensch das du nichts über ld gefunden hast.
Aber einer kommt jedes Jahr aber hut ab so früh war das noch nie.:v

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Macker schrieb:


> Scheize der letzte winter war so ruhig jetzt geht das schon im Herbst los.#c
> An den Themenstarter dein erstes Posting heist doch das du hier nur Stunk |krach: machen willst,es Glaubt dir doch kein Mensch das du nichts über ld gefunden hast.
> Aber einer kommt jedes Jahr aber hut ab so früh war das noch nie.:v
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
Lieber Jörg,

wenn du genau gelesen hättest, dann wüstest du, dass hier nichtmal ein Anzeichen von Stunk und Streit herrscht. Der TE will auch keinen Ärger sondern sih nur in seiner Meinung bekräftigt fühlen...

Schönen, ruhigen Abend dann noch #h


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Du machst deinem Namen alle Ehre !!!

Wenn du dazu nichts sachliches Schreiben willst dann lass es !!! Aber mir etwas zu unterstellen ist lächerlich !!!

Tippe doch mal Laichdorsch in der Suche ein Macker !!!!

Tu es !!!

Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen das ich Laichdorsch unter Google eingetippt habe und da auf einen anderen Anglerboard Thread gekommen bin !!!

Äussere dich sachlich und nicht persönlich !!!! Ausserdem beweisen ja die HITS dass dies ein Thema ist was sich immer diskutieren lässt !!!


----------



## macmarco (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> wenn du genau gelesen hättest, dann wüstest du, dass hier nichtmal ein Anzeichen von Stunk und Streit herrscht. Der TE will auch keinen Ärger sondern sih nur in seiner Meinung bekräftigt fühlen...



#6 sehr gut #6


----------



## gründler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Das ist richtig... Aber ich weiß, dass ich für mich das richtige tue... und dabei auch bleibe


 
Was nützt das Dem Dorsch,wenn 10% der Angler so denken und die anderen 90% fahren trotzdem hin.Oder wieviele Anbieter machen Werbung mit Monsterdorsche im Winter in Norge.Und es gibt mehr als genug die das Extrem Dorsching für 3 Wochen buchen,solange es die Jäger der Dorsche gibt,bleibt das so bis es keine mehr gibt,oder der Mensch ausstirbt,oder die Welt untergeht........
lg


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Hast du Recht aber man darf ja nicht schwarzsehen bzw zugucken und nichts machen !!!!


----------



## Macker (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Warte doch einfach ab wie Lange das "Thema " Diskutiert wird und wenn jemand seit 2006 hier im Board ist braucht er mir zum Thema LD Beiträge nichts sagen und die Geschichte mit dem Blinker ging schon in der letzten LD Saison durch die Presse weil der Blinker sie selbst Diskutiert hat.
Wenn du meinst Ich wäre Persönlich geworden tut es mir Leid aber Ich bin wie oben Geschrieben der Meinung ein Langjähriger Boardie weiss das dieses Thema hier nicht sachlich besprochen werden kann.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## gründler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Jonny1985 schrieb:


> Hast du Recht aber man darf ja nicht schwarzsehen bzw zugucken und nichts machen !!!!


 

Da haste Recht,aber was nützt es wenn wir es verbieten und andere Länder Personen etc.machen es weiter?Nix nützt es solange es Menschen gibt,wird es Lebewesen geben die unter diesen Leiden.So wie Ameisen sich Sklaven halten,etc.Wir könnten das jetzt noch ewig weiter aufzählen,aber wirklich aufhalten können wir es nicht.Wir können helfen und schonen,aber was nützt das wenn andere sagen nix da wir fischen weiter auf Dorsch.Ist zwar traurig aber so ist es,und wenn wir schützen freuen sich andere am Ertrag.
lg


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Dann hat der Blinker es nicht ausreichend getan !!!!

Wie lange ich Mitglied bin hat damit aber nichts zu tun ob ich hier meine Meinung posten darf.

Will nur das dies Sachlich passiert !!!!


----------



## Macker (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Ich habe auch nicht gesagt das du deine Meinung nicht sagen sollst .
Ich meinte damit das du wissen könntest wie das Endet allerdings habe Ich jetzt auch gesehen das du dich hauptsächlich fürs Forellen Angeln Intresierst

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Ok !!

Nee inzwischen auch immer mehr Karpfen und Meeresfischerei !!

Deswegen habe ich mich in diese Diskussion nie eingeschaltet bzw nie mitgekriegt !!!


Jetzt brennt es mir ziemlich auf den Nägeln !!! Deswegen ist es für mich von grossem Interesse andere Meinungen dazu zu hören bzw zu lesen !!!


----------



## BlankyB (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Jetzt brennt es mir ziemlich auf den Nägeln !!! Deswegen ist es für mich von grossem Interesse andere Meinungen dazu zu hören bzw zu lesen !!![/quote]

Ist doch voll in Ordnung, ich finds auch interessant.


----------



## schleppangler (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Wer gibt 20-30€ aus für ne Kutterfahrt auf Hering wenn er sie von Land fangen kann für null kosten oder paar € für ne Tageskarte???
> Und wenn ihr jetzt einen Kutter besitzen würdet wo das Geschäft äh schon schlecht läuft,aber im Januar - März tausende zu Ostsee fahren um Dicke Dorsche zu fangen und das Geld von einer Saison in 3 Monaten eingespüllt wird und ihr nur die Wahl habt mit Angler raus fahren,oder wenig Geld und kurz vorm dichtmachen Betrieb etc.was würdet ihr machen????
> Schuld ist nicht das Schiff oder Kaptain schuld sind die Angler die dieses so wollen und zu tausenden dann da hoch fahren.Fährt der Kaptain dann da nicht hin heißt es das Schiff ist *******.
> Also ein Thema ohne Ende,bis es kein Dorsch mehr gibt!
> lg


 
|good:


genau mein reden.lieber keine gesetze sondern die eigene einsicht und solche diskussionen immer wieder anstoßen.


----------



## schleppangler (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Macker schrieb:


> Scheize der letzte winter war so ruhig jetzt geht das schon im Herbst los.#c
> An den Themenstarter dein erstes Posting heist doch das du hier nur Stunk |krach: machen willst,es Glaubt dir doch kein Mensch das du nichts über ld gefunden hast.
> Aber einer kommt jedes Jahr aber hut ab so früh war das noch nie.:v
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 

das muß doch keinen streit geben und ich finde es richtig jedes jahr solch eienn treat zu öffnen,nur so läßt sich (auch ohne gesetzgeber)etwas ändern.
*steter tropfen höhlt den stein.*


----------



## maesox (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

*Der Dorsch scheint für so viele Angler wichtig zu sein. Deswegen kann dieses Thema nie ausgelutscht sein!! Oder möchte in Zukunft jemand auf diesen herrlichen Fisch verzichten???*

*Die Bestände wurden über die Jahre so ausgebeutet,daß diese Fischart endlich mal einen Schutz verdient hat - und wenns nur ne Schonzeit ist!!!!!!!!- für alle und nicht nur für Angler!!!!*


----------



## Ollek (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Jonny1985 schrieb:


> Jetzt brennt es mir ziemlich auf den Nägeln !!! Deswegen ist es für mich von grossem Interesse andere Meinungen dazu zu hören bzw zu lesen !!!



Jonny

Du wirst hier nur Contra Laichdosch hören und ich denke alle die hier Posten meinen es auch ehrlich.

Die Pro Fraktion wirst du aber dennoch in ausreichendeer Stückzahl zu gegebener Zeit frühs an den Abfahrtshäfen stehen sehen.


----------



## maesox (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@Ollek


da geb ich dir Recht!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



			
				Jonny1985 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum übernimmt der Blinker ( und andere Magazine ) keine Verantwortung und betreibt gezielte Berichterstattung ????


Hier kann ich nur für unser AB - Magazin sprechen (www.Anglerpraxis.de):
Der vernünftigen Bewirtschaftung der Dorschbestände wird eine Schonzeit nicht helfen.

Denn diese ist in der Praxis schlicht nicht kontrollierbar, da braucht man sich nix vormachen.

Solange dann noch Zahlen erhoben werden, welche nur die Fänge deutscher Berufsfischer, nicht aber die der hier fischenden Kutter aus Nachbarländern erfasst, hat man auch nur begrenzt aussagefähiges Datenmaterial, auf Grund dessen da gehandelt werden könnte.

Dazu kommt, dass mit der Erwärmung der Ostsee zu befürchten steht, dass mittelfristig die Dorsche sich entweder an wärmere Temperaturen zum laichen gewöhnen werden müssen oder sowieso aussterben.

Wer wirklich etwas für den Dorschbestand tun will, braucht dazu großflächige und ganzjährige Schongebiete, in denen das fischen und angeln komplett verboten ist. 

Denn das lässt sich leichter überwachen als eine Schonzeit mit tausenden Anglern auf Kleinbooten oder vom Ufer aus. 

Wenn man dann dazu noch großflächig Strukturen schafft (siehe z. B. www.riff-nienhagen.de), die auch den Einsatz der Netzfischerei verhindern oder erschweren, ist dem Dorschbestand wesentlich eher geholfen, als mit einer Schonzeit. 

Abseits aller moralisch/ethischen Fragen (auch ich würde nicht auf Laichdorsche angeln..) ist das auch eine politische:
Kann es sein, dass Angler das ausbaden müssen, was Berufsfischer anrichten?

Wer das bejaht, muss auch damit leben, dass wir Angler immer in die Pflicht genommen werden, sobald es irgendeiner Fischart in irgendeinem Gewässer nicht so gut geht.

Da sind in unseren Augen innovativere Ansätze wie oben beschrieben (großflächige, ganzjährige Schongebiete) einfach sinnvoller.

Dass davon unabhängig jeder Angler sich heute schon selber für oder gegen das Angeln auf Laichdorsche entscheiden kann, ist etwas anderes. Zu Recht wurde ja schon darauf hingewiesen, dass es ja auch Kutter gibt, die sowas gezielt anbieten, andere wiederum, die das nicht wollen.

So zwiegespalten wie die Anglerschaft sind also auch die Anbieter in dieser Frage.

Von daher sollten sich in unseren Augen (Red. www.Anglerpraxis.de) die Angler mit der jetzigen Gesetzeslage selber entscheiden können.

Und es kann nicht im Interesse der Angler liegen, entsprechende Schonzeiten zu fordern (oder sich gar selber höhere Schonmaße aufzuerlegen), sondern als Angler sollte man politisch darauf hin wirken, die Dorschbestände anders zu bewirtschaften als bisher und ie Rolle der Angler dabei mehr zu berücksichtigen (zigfach höherer volkswirtschaftlicher Umsatz pro kg gefangenem Fisch).

Dazu gehört dann auch die Abschaffung so manchen Unsinns aus Brüssel:
Statt untermaßige Fische zurückwerfen zu müssen, sollten diese voll auf die jeweilige Quote angerechnet werden. Da die momentan zurückgesetzt werden müssen, werden bis zu Erfüllung der jeweiligen Quote zig Tonnen untermaßiger Dorsch von den Fischern "zurückgesetzt", mit einer gegen null tendierenden Überlebenschance. Und so muss bis zur Erfüllung der Quote wesentlich mehr Dorsch gefangen werden, als wenn jeder Fisch angerechnet werden würde. Zudem würden die Fischer dann automatisch großmaschigere Netze verwenden, da sie die Kleindorsche auch schlechter vermarkten könnten.

Alleine diese Maßnahme würde den zigfachen Effekt bringen, als das was eine Dorschschonzeit für Angler je bringen könnte..

Auch hier gilt also:
Zuerst einmal informieren und nachdenken, dann erst fordern und schreiben.

Es ist ehrenwert für jeden Angler, nicht gezielt auf Laichdorsche zu angeln - nicht weniger - aber auch kein bisschen mehr.

Einen Effekt auf den Dorschbestand wird das mit Sicherheit nicht haben..


----------



## raubangler (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> ....
> Und nicht die Milchner und Rogner sind eine Delikatesse, sondern der Rogen an sich... geräuchert zum beispiel :v



Auch Taramas - frisch zubereitet - sollte eine Delikatesse sein.
Was man im Laden kaufen kann, ist ja voll Lebensmittelfarbe und sonstigem Müll.


----------



## maesox (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Auch Taramas - frisch zubereitet - sollte eine Delikatesse sein.
> Was man im Laden kaufen kann, ist ja voll Lebensmittelfarbe und sonstigem Müll.


 




....mir wird schlecht......#t


----------



## raubangler (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



maesox schrieb:


> ....mir wird schlecht......#t



Du hast recht.
Das Zeug im Laden ist oft mies.


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Moin Männer! Auf dieses Thema hab ich schon gewartet. Bin erstaunt, dass hier sachlich diskutiert wird. Kennt man aus den letzten Jahren ja anders. 

Ich habe da noch was im Hinterkopf, dass die PETA doch irgendwann große Steine ins Wasser geworfen hat, damit die Trawler ihre Schleppnetze zerreissen. Die Aktion fand ich gar nicht schlecht, nur mussten sie die Steine wieder rausholen. Hat da jemand nähere Infos drüber, wie die Aktion weiter verlaufen ist???


----------



## duck_68 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Thomas, Dein Statement unterschreibe ich sofort!#r|good:


----------



## cafabu (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Moin, moin,
für mich kommt ein angeln auf laichtragende Fische nicht in Frage. Die Ausnahme wären Fischbestände die in keiner Art und weise gefährdet sind.
den Ruf nach Vater Staat und Gesetzten kann ich für mich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen. Zum einen, die schon gestellte Frage, wer soll das denn überwachen? Die See ist schließlich kein überschaubarer Flusslauf. Außerdem werden in der heutigen Zeit die sogenannten Kavaliersdelikte (ohne Schuldbewusstsein), die im Grunde nicht Gesetzteskonform sind, immer mehr. 
Im Grund können nur wir Angler selber etwas dagegen unternehmen. So wie hier im Board das Thema immer wieder öffentlich machen (es werden auch Laichdorschangler dies lesen), Leserbriefe an Hitparadenveröffentlicher machen, Fotos öffentlich anprangern, usw..
Anderer Vorschlag, wie ich es teilweise in Norwegen kennengelernt habe: In einer öffentlichen Hitparade werden nur noch ausgenommene Fische mit ihrem "Nettogewicht" aufgenommen. Denn wer in die Hitparaden will, muss sowieso den Fisch entnehmen, töten und zu einer offiziellen Wiegestelle bringen (so wie ich das weiß??).
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Hitparaden ist sowieso wieder ne Geschichte für sich, gut dass wir sowas nicht haben....


----------



## beton-micha (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> ich  sage nun auch etwas zum thema....|uhoh:
> 
> ich persönlich finde es schei   ße,wenn gezielt auf laichmamis geangelt wird-wurde hier auch schon oft diskutiert....
> 
> ...



Ja zu Dorshangeln in der Laichzeit, schämt euch ihr helft doch nur mit das noch mehr Fische von der Welt verschwinden.

Die Hechte ok die haben dann ja gelaicht und somit "ihren Dienst" getan. Beim Zander sollte vielleicht doch einfach die Schonzeit verändert werden.
Aber wie seht ihr das beim Aal, sollte da nicht mal schonzeit oder Fangbegrenzung eingeführt werden??? Der ist ja nicht umsonst so stark gefährdet. Nicht das ich uns anglern jetzt alle schuld geben will, es sind sicher auch äußere Einflüsse Schuld. Aber Schonzeit oder Fanglimit pro jahr währen doch schon ne Hilfe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



> Aber Schonzeit oder Fanglimit pro jahr währen doch schon ne Hilfe.


Nein, siehe oben..


----------



## Skipper47 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



> Dazu gehört dann auch die Abschaffung so manchen Unsinns aus Brüssel:
> Statt untermaßige Fische zurückwerfen zu müssen, sollten diese voll auf die jeweilige Quote angerechnet werden. Da die momentan zurückgesetzt werden müssen, werden bis zu Erfüllung der jeweiligen Quote zig Tonnen untermaßiger Dorsch von den Fischern "zurückgesetzt", mit einer gegen null tendierenden Überlebenschance. Und so muss bis zur Erfüllung der Quote wesentlich mehr Dorsch gefangen werden, als wenn jeder Fisch angerechnet werden würde. Zudem würden die Fischer dann automatisch großmaschigere Netze verwenden, da sie die Kleindorsche auch schlechter vermarkten könnten.


|good:


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



> Dazu gehört dann auch die Abschaffung so manchen Unsinns aus Brüssel:
> Statt untermaßige Fische zurückwerfen zu müssen, sollten diese voll auf die jeweilige Quote angerechnet werden. Da die momentan zurückgesetzt werden müssen, werden bis zu Erfüllung der jeweiligen Quote zig Tonnen untermaßiger Dorsch von den Fischern "zurückgesetzt", mit einer gegen null tendierenden Überlebenschance.


 
dazu kommt noch, dass die fischer den dorschminis die kehle durchschneiden bevor sie sie wieder zurückwerfen... hab ich mal im NDR gesehen bei einr reportage über die berufsfischerei. wie die sich über die maschenweite aufregen...


----------



## snofla (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

solange dieses gezielte Fischen auf die Big Mamas angeboten wird von den Kuttern,wird sich dieses Verhalten der sogenannten "Angler" auch nicht ändern.

K und K diskutiert  hier  über eine Mindestmaßänderung,nur wem hilft sie letzendlich?


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Wow, ich muss mein gestriges Post zurücknehmen!
Hier geht's ja echt gesittet und ohne Gezanke zu!#6#6#6

@Adminthomas,

echt ne gute Meinung.
Geb dir meine vollste Zustimmung!#v


----------



## mike_w (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Halte die Diskussion um Laichfische für schwachsinnig, da Fische jedes Jahr laichen. 

Also nach dem Laichen ist vor dem Laichen.

Der einzige Punkt ist, dass es kurz vor dem Laichen zu großen Fischansammlungen durch Laichwanderungen kommen kann, wodurch schwerer Schaden für den Gesamtbestand entstehen kann. Wie bei uns in der Zanderschonzeit, wo die Fische an wenigen Hotspots gestapelt stehen.

Es würde wesentlich mehr bringen, besondere Laichgebiete als Schongebiete auszuweisen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@sylverpasi
bitte ordne das versenken der steine im schutzgebiet nicht der peta zu, so viel ehre würde diesen leuten nicht gerecht werden. das war greenpeace und nicht die peta. und die haben eigentlich nichts anderes getan, als das, was thomas beschrieben hat, das schaffen von bodenstrukturen, die das schleppnetzfischen verhindert und außerdem noch bessere strukturen für bestimmte populationen von lebewesen ( nicht nur fische) schafft. das problem war nur die illegalität, aber wenn doch legal nichts passiert....?!


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@Leopard Afrika

Moin Moin!

Das hört sich schon fast so an, als ob Du gesetzeswidriges Verhalten für akzeptabel hälst. 
Wenn den bestimmte Gruppen, mit bestimmten Interessen der Meinung sind, daß dieses Verhalten ihnen zu Gute kommt.

Lese ich das da richtig raus aus Deinem Posting oder hab ich es nicht kapiert?


----------



## hans albers (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



> aber wenn doch legal nichts passiert....?!


|good:

yep...

 greenpeace hat damit tatsachen in bezug auf schleppnetzfischerei
 geschaffen... 

 auch wenn die aktion illegal war..

 ich fands gut

(was nützen sonst sogenannte schutz-zonen
in denen doch wieder alles platt gemacht wird?)


greetz

lars


----------



## Ollek (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Leopard Afrika
> 
> Moin Moin!
> 
> ...



Den Raubbau der Meere halte ich auch für gesetzeswidrig, also halte ich solche Aktionen für akzeptabel auch wenn sie nicht 1:1 mit dem Grundgesetz konform sein sollten.


----------



## noworkteam (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



mike_w schrieb:


> Halte die Diskussion um Laichfische für schwachsinnig, da Fische jedes Jahr laichen.
> 
> Also nach dem Laichen ist vor dem Laichen.


 
Das frage ich schon seit der Theard existiert....|kopfkrat

Wenn ich außerhalb der Laichzeit einen fetten Ü80-Dorsch fange, muss ich mich dafür post mortem nicht auch als Laichdorsch-Fänger schlecht fühlen ???

Spinnt man den Faden weiter, wäre das Angeln auf Kapitale ob nun innerhalb oder außerhalb von Laichzeiten, immer ein Eingriff in die regenerative 1A-Biomasse.

Das soll nicht heissen, das ich die gezielten Fahrten auf Laichdorsche gutheise, die Diskussion wäre jedoch garnicht vorhanden wenn:

a. Die Fangquoten auf Langfristigkeit ausgelegt würden
b. Unsere Nachbarn Ihre Fangquote nicht mal um schlappe 20.000 Tonnen überschreiten würden
c. Die Beifangproblematik zu Gunsten der Bestände geregelt würde
d. Die Einleitung von 1.000.000 Tonnen Stickstoffe und 35.000 Tonnen Phosphor gravierend vermindert werden.

Alternative: Komplette Freigabe der Fangquoten bis zum Zusammenbruch der Fischereiwirtschaft der Ostsee-Anliegerstaaten,..,und hoffen das sich der Dorsch wieder erholt,..., bis dieses allerdings geschehen sein wird, dürfte die kommerzielle Ostsee-Fischerei nur noch in Geschichtsbüchern zu finden sein.

_Sarkasmus aus_

Gruß


----------



## Honeyball (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Ohne zu sehr vom Topic abzukommen eine reine Verständnisfrage:

Wo steht das, dass es verboten ist, Steine ins Meer zu schmeißen???
bzw. inwiefern war die Greenpeace-Aktion illegal???



			
				pikepauly schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich schon fast so an, als ob Du gesetzeswidriges Verhalten für akzeptabel hälst.
> Wenn den bestimmte Gruppen, mit bestimmten Interessen der Meinung sind, daß dieses Verhalten ihnen zu Gute kommt.


Wenn das Steinchenversenken von Greenpeace tatsächlich illegal war/ist, dann halte ich 

das Gesetz für schwachsinnig, das das Versenken von Steinen in der Ostsee verbietet
jeden für unterstützenswert, der gegen dieses Schwachsinnsgesetz offen protestiert oder für dessen Missachtung zur Rechenschaft gezogen wird


----------



## nibbler001 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Bin schon der meinung das es einen unterscied macht ob ich einen ü80 Dorsch oder einen Laichdorsch fange.

Der ü80 Dorsch schwamm da nur zufällig mit im Schwarm rum. Vor allem hat er aber schon mal gelaicht. und steht nicht kurz vorm Laichen.

Bei den Laichdorschen ist es aber so das die Fische sich an Laichplätzen Sammeln und Vorm- bzw. beimAblaichen abgeischtr werden. Die meisten könnten noch neue Dorsche zum Leben erwecken (und zwar in der Nächsten Zeit).

Das Problem besteht einfach dadrinn das die Fische sich Sammeln und dann gezielt vorm Ablaichen gefangen werden.

Im Laichgebiet fängt man vll 3-5 Laichdorsche (bei ner Kurzen Tour auf 50 Leute Kutter), Diese können nicht mehr Laichen, vll würden sie das abe ne Stunde Später tun.
Das schadet dem Dorschbestand natürlich immens.
Wenn amn die Fische jetzt allerdings Laichen lassen würde, würde es wieder mehr Dorsche geben, welche wiederrum grösser währen.


Was haltet ihr eig von der ALternative der Dorschzucht? Mittlerweile soll sie ja funktionieren.


----------



## maesox (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

"nach dem Laichen ist vor dem Laichen" ist schon richtig aber ganz so einfach ist esa nicht!! Wer aber wie z.B @mike_w diese Diskussion um bedrohte Tierarten für "Schwachsinnig" hält,kann ich nicht verstehen!!!#d#d

....sorry!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



> Die meisten könnten noch neue Dorsche zum Leben erwecken (und zwar in der Nächsten Zeit).


Kein entnommener Fisch (egal ob vor, während oder nach der Laichzeit) kann jemals wieder Nachkommen produzieren.



> Das schadet dem Dorschbestand natürlich immens.


Schlichter Unfug, da  sich die Laichdorschfänge der Angler in sehr überschaubaren Grenzen halten. Im Gegensatz zur Berufsfischerei, die damit wirklich Schaden anrichten können.



> Was haltet ihr eig von der ALternative der Dorschzucht?


Solange Fischzucht bedeutet, dass dafür Kleinfisch (Gammel) verfüttert wird und damit die Fischer die Meere vom Futterfisch "befreien" ist das keine Alternative sondern schlicht kontraproduktiv..


----------



## hans albers (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



> Schlichter Unfug, da sich die Laichdorschfänge der Angler in sehr überschaubaren Grenzen halten. Im Gegensatz zur Berufsfischerei, die damit wirklich Schaden anrichten können.



|kopfkrat


ich weiss auch nicht
aber geht es nicht auch mal darum als angler "position" zu beziehen..
Und sei es nur darum ,die eigene einstellung zu zeigen 
oder die laichdorschangelei vielleicht durch gezielte kritik
und auch umstimmen anderer angler, in zukunft zu verkleinern.


mir geht es jedenfalls so.. 

auch wenn die angler nur vielleicht 3 % ausmachen würden,
würde ich da nicht mitmachen...

gr

lars


----------



## Macker (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Was haltet ihr eig von der ALternative der Dorschzucht? Mittlerweile soll sie ja funktionieren.[/QUOTE]

Gar nichts weil du dann Fischmehl brauchst und die Gammelfischerei dadurch wieder auf blüht und wo die durch sind ist für Lange Zeit Essig mit Leben am Boden.
Es ist schon Schlimm genug das auf Lachsfarmen unmengen von Fisch vernichtet werden Ich Glaube mal Gelesen zu haben 2,5 Kg
Futterfisch  für 1kg lachs Nagelt mich bitte nicht auf das Verhältnis fest.
Aber es Ist Wahnsinn den einen Speisefisch zu Fischen um den anderen zu Mästen Züchten möchte Ich dazu nicht sagen.
Ich persönlich bin auch der Meinung das der Dorschbestand sich in 3-4 Jahren wieder Erholt weil das was wir jetzt haben war ende der 80er Jahre Schonmal da war es auch 3 Jahre lang richtig Mau.
Ich selber Angele das ganze Jahr auf Dorsch allerdings im Winter Flach.
Es macht in meinen Augen auch keinen Sinn hier Kutter an den Pranger zu Stellen weil die bieten nur etwas an was viele Leute wollen die Sogar noch aufschläge zahlen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



snofla schrieb:


> K und K diskutiert hier über eine Mindestmaßänderung,nur wem hilft sie letzendlich?


 

keinem. es macht auch wenig sinn die leineren mehr zu schützen, wenn die großen trotzdem weggefangen werden und keine neuen kleinen produzieren können


----------



## nemles (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

So, gleich krieg ich Haue...

Ironie an:
Ich angele nicht zwischen Feb. und April auf Dorsch. Da haben die Schonzeit.
In dieser Zeit hole ich mir mein Dorschfilet bei Aldi|supergri
Ironie aus.


Jetzt mal ohne Flax und Dallerei. Es sollte jedem Angler selber frei gestellt sein, ob er sich die Laichis krallt, oder nicht. Thomas hat recht, wenn er sagt, jeder gefangene und getötete Fisch ist raus aus dem Reproduktionsprozess. Wenn ich im Hochsommer einen fange, ist der im Februar noch genau so tod.

Ich würde es viel lieber sehen, wenn der Fisch an sich in den Supermärkten wieder eine Saisonware würde. Ich meine damit: Ich muß nicht jeden Tag und in jedem SM das selbe Angebot haben.
Ich würde auch gerne mal in Restaurantes den Satz hören: Ähm, tut uns leid, Fisch haben wir im Moment nicht vorrätig.

Aber, solange ich an jedem Tag der Woche zu fast jeder Uhrzeit in fast jedem Dorf frischen Fisch bekomme, brauche ich mich nicht zu wundern.



P.S. ich angele aus Prinzip nicht zw. Feb. und April auf Dorsch.
Hat aber nix mit Laichdorsch zu tun, ist mehr innere Enthaltsamkeit, also Alibifunktion|supergri


----------



## Eisbär14 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Ach Leute, ich finde die Diskusion recht amüsant. Die einen angeln auf die Laicher und geben es nicht zu, die anderen wollen noch nie einen solchen Fisch gefangen haben und haben die Truhe voll mit Rogen.
Das beste ist ein *absolutes Fangverbot* für mindestens 3 Jahre für die gesamte Ostsee.

_...irgendwann werdet auch ihr merken das man Geld nicht essen kann !_


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@Honeyball

Ob diese Greenpeace Aktion illegal war, weiss ich nicht.
Darüber gabs ja hier schon mal mindestens einen Extra-Thread, wo man sowas rauslesen konnte.

Das es wenn es so ist, bedenklich ist, denke ich aber auf jeden Fall.

Was kommt da als Nächstes?

Ist es dann auch geduldet einen Fischtrawler zu versenken, der illegal in einer Schutzzone fischt??

Vorrausgesetzt die holen die Mannschaft vorher von Bord!

Wäre sowas ok, weil die vorangegangene Handlung verurteilungswürdig ist??


----------



## noworkteam (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Die Quoten für 2008 gesamte Ostsee betragen:

49.491 Tonnen Dorsch

Gehen wir davon aus das mal wieder illegal angelandet wird addieren wir 15.000 Tonnen drauf

haben wir eine Entnahme von

64,461 Tonnen ...

Die deutschen Angler fangen laut Studie bis zu 3500 Tonnen Dorsch im Jahr. Wenn hiervon 5 Prozent ( das dürfte viel zu viel sein) Laichdorsch-Fänge mit Vorsatz sind, entspricht das

175 Tonnen Laichdosch

Setzt man diese beiden Werte ins Verhältnis so fangen die Laichdorsch-"Räuber" satte 0,27 % der gesamten entnommenen Biomasse..

Gehen wir nicht von 5% Laichdorsch-Angler aus, sondern davon aus max. 2 % dieser Betätigung nachgehen,werden 0,1% der Gesamtfangmenge durch gezielte Laichdorsch-Fahrten entnommen.

Eine Argumentation das hier brutal in die Bestände eingegriffen wird, erübrigt sich beim Betrachten der Zahlen.

Ich halte daher eine Diskussion in Sinne der Bestandsicherung durch Entsagen der Laichdorsch-Angelei für überflüssig.

Gruß


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Leopard Afrika
> 
> Moin Moin!
> 
> ...


mal hochgestochen, aber bitte von den admins und mods nicht als politisch sondern eher rethorisch zu werten: sind revolutionen legal? ... 

@honey
ja es ist pervers, das steine versenken von greenpeace ist illegal, da sie damit entgegen den europäischen schutzgesetzen für dieses schutzgebiet handeln und den geschützten meeresboden bewußt und künstlich verändern. das zerwühlen mit den Schleppnetzen dagegen wird nicht so betrachtet, da es ja angeblich nur temporär wirkt.


----------



## Ollek (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das es wenn es so ist, bedenklich ist, denke ich aber auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Was kommt da als Nächstes?



|bigeyes @ Pikepauly

ich hoffe das wenn es dazu kommen sollte viiieeele viiieeele Menschen gesetzeswidrig handeln wenn von den Russen unter Zustimmung eines ehemaligen Bundeskanzlers zig Tonnen von Gift in die Ostsee gepumt werden sollen.
Dann hoffe ich das die, die das scheinbar Gesetzeskonforme Einleiten von Chemikalien dann mit Illegalen Mitteln versuchen zu verhindern.

Sagst du eigentlich zu allem "Ja & Amen"? |kopfkrat

Sry ist nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Jonny1985 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Ich denke zu den Postern die schreiben das es egal ist ob man den Fisch im Hochsommer fängt und der dann nicht laichen wird das es aber trotzdem nicht sein muss nen Fisch der Laichbereit ist herauszupumpen !!!!

Ich muss mich auch nochmal bedanken das dies eine sehr gute Diskussion ist da ein Argumentaustausch stattfindet !!!!

War mir nicht ganz so bewusst das das Thema so viele HITS bekomme würde !!!

Fühle mich aber bestätigt und bekräftigt in meiner Meinung !!!

Finde ich auch gut das alle der Meinung sind das Schonzeiten bzw Schongebiete geschaffen werden müssen !!!

Die aufgezeigten Quoten sind echt krass !!! 50000 T Dorsch ???


----------



## Student (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



hans albers schrieb:


> auch wenn die aktion illegal war..



In einem Fernsehbericht wurde gesagt, dass aufgrund der Naturbeschaffenheit des versenkten Steins kein Verstoß gegen geltende Gesetze begangen wurde.

Bzgl. "Vor dem Laichen ist nach dem Laichen": Wenn die "bis zum Laichen" nicht gefangenen Dorsche erst "nach dem Laichen" gefangen werden, haben sie aber wenigstens noch einmal gelaicht! Diese paar Wochen des Nichtfangens bringen also populationstechnisch doch etwas.

Mfg

Student


----------



## maesox (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Student schrieb:


> Bzgl. "Vor dem Laichen ist nach dem Laichen": Wenn die "bis zum Laichen" nicht gefangenen Dorsche erst "nach dem Laichen" gefangen werden, haben sie aber wenigstens noch einmal gelaicht! Diese paar Wochen des Nichtfangens bringen also populationstechnisch doch etwas.
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Student


 




*Danke!!!!!!!#h*


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@Ollek

Ich verstehe was Du meinst, ist schon klar.

Lässt man sich als Bürger alles gefallen, auch was einem nicht passt??

Geht jetzt schon in Richtung Politik?

Revolutionen sind natürlich erstmal nicht legal.

Aber wo will man dann die Grenze ziehen?

Soll ich keine Steuern mehr zahlen, weil der Staat damit unverantwortlich handelden Bankmanagern das Leben versüsst??

Wird dann der Kindergarten hier bald dichtgemacht, weil ich keine Steuern mehr zahle?

Wo hört das auf?


----------



## schleppangler (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Student schrieb:


> In einem Fernsehbericht wurde gesagt, dass aufgrund der Naturbeschaffenheit des versenkten Steins kein Verstoß gegen geltende Gesetze begangen wurde.
> 
> Bzgl. "Vor dem Laichen ist nach dem Laichen": Wenn die "bis zum Laichen" nicht gefangenen Dorsche erst "nach dem Laichen" gefangen werden, haben sie aber wenigstens noch einmal gelaicht! Diese paar Wochen des Nichtfangens bringen also populationstechnisch doch etwas.
> 
> ...


 
|good:


auch wenn angler nur einen minimalen beitrag zur entnahmemenge leisten und die berufsfischer doch so viel mehr ,ist es noch lange kein grund mit einer unsitte weiterzumachen.
die berufsfischer graben sich das wasser über kurz oder lang selber ab ,aber dabei muß man sich ja nicht auch noch beteiligen ,oder??
ich sage ja nicht das man nicht während der laichzeit auf dorsch angeln sollte ,sondern nur die laichdorschgebiete nicht geziehlt anfahren soll.


----------



## bobbl (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



skip schrieb:


> Dat find ich ja klasse hier. . . da wird sogar von nem  Mod. dazu aufgerufen, alternativ auf Platte oder Hering zu angeln. . . |kopfkrat. Weiss der Gute denn nicht mal, wann diese Fischarten laichen ??? Plattfisch und Hering in der Laichzeit zu beangeln wäre dann also ok???
> 
> Ich will Poppkorn #6
> 
> Schön find ich auch dies typisch Deutsche Denken: "Bitte gib mir Verbote, Kontrollier mich Täglich! Ich möchte Befehle empfangen und Verbote befolgen! Bitte Verbiete mir mein Hobby! Ich steh drauf !!! Möchte auch gar nicht selbst entscheiden. . . |bigeyes



Hast Recht...
Kontrollen hieru nd Kontollen da...wo soll das noch hinführn?
Jeder muss da selber maßnehmen und für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Das beste ist ein *absolutes Fangverbot* für mindestens 3 Jahre für die gesamte Ostsee.


 
Gut, aber wer soll das kontrollieren?#d

Die riesigen Industrieschiffe werden trotzdem Jagd auf den Dorsch machen, egal ob er jetzt Schonzeit hat oder nicht.
Aber der Regierung ist das ja alles egal, spätestens in 10 Jahren machen sie sich mal Gedanken darüber , dann wird es aber wohl schon viel zu spät sein|krach:.
Ich hoffe nur mal, das dann irgendwann den Leuten die Augen geöffnet werden, was mit dem Dorsch im Meer passiert und das er wirklich vorm Aussterben droht (genauso wie es mit anderen Fischarten ist). Nur wenn wir z.B. ein Fangverbot hätten, was machen denn die kleinen  Berufsfischer?#c
Die müssen sich ja auch irgendwie ernähren, also stellt das Problem noch andere Komplikationnen dar.#d

LG Svenno


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Macker schrieb:


> Ich Glaube mal Gelesen zu haben 2,5 Kg
> Futterfisch  für 1kg lachs



Es sind ca. 4 Kilo Meeresfisch nötig um 1 Kilo Zuchtlachs zu erzeugen. Kam neulich auf Arte.


----------



## gründler (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Jetzt auf Arte Dorsch weg vor Norwegen!


----------



## Monsterqualle (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Es sind ca. 4 Kilo Meeresfisch nötig um 1 Kilo Zuchtlachs zu erzeugen. Kam neulich auf Arte.



Und da kommen wir dann wieder zu der Frage:
Warum wird der Beifang der Fischer nicht wenigstens als Fischfutter verwertet. Das soll mal einer begreifen.

Zum Thema Laichdorsch bin ich mit Thomas9904 absolut einer Meihnung. Nur großzügige Schonbezirke würden Entspannung bringen und nichts anderes, sofern der Dorsch nicht auf Grund der Klimaerwärmung eh aus der Ostsee verschwinden wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



> Bzgl. "Vor dem Laichen ist nach dem Laichen": Wenn die "bis zum Laichen" nicht gefangenen Dorsche erst "nach dem Laichen" gefangen werden, haben sie aber wenigstens noch einmal gelaicht! Diese paar Wochen des Nichtfangens bringen also populationstechnisch doch etwas.


Sorry, die paar Laichdorsche, die Angler fangen (glaubt man den meisten hier, tun sie das eh nicht..), fallen da wohl kaum ins Gewicht.

Zumal die vorher ja auch schon ein paar Mal abgelaicht hatten, es dreht sich ja bei einem entsprechend großen Laichdorsch "nur" darum, ob er jetzt 5 oder 6mal abgelaicht hat..

Und wenn ich einen Dorsch einen Tag nach dem ablaichen entnehme, laicht der sowenig ab wie einer den ich vor oder während der nächsten Laichzeit entnehme:
Resultat ist gleich bei beiden:
Null Nachwuchs - und auf Grund der geringen Fangmenge an Laichfischen durch Angler auch praktisch null Einfluss auf die Population.


Nochmal:
Die Diskussion unter Anglern um die Laichdorschangelei, Schonzeiten und Schonmaße etc. ist ehrenhaft, aber auch nutzlos angesichts der Zahlen und wirklichen Probleme.

Die Angler, die sich hier und woanders so für Schonzeiten, Schonmaße etc. für Angler einsetzen, sollten sich besser vor Ort bei der Politik dafür einsetzen (Fischereirecht ist Ländersache, nur mal so zur Erinnerung!!), dass es endlich wirklich wirksame Maßnahmen gibt:
Schaffung von Strukturen
Großflächige und ganzjährige Schongebiete in denen Fischen UND Angeln verboten ist.
Strengere Kontrollen der Berufs- und vor allem der Nebenerwerbsfischer (die Zahlen der Nebenerwerbsfischer fliessen z. B. da mangels Erhebungsmöglichkeiten gar nicht ein...).

Ich kann da nur nochmal www.riff-nienhagen.de empfehlen. Gesperrte Bezirke mit Struktur geschaffen, genau markiert und kontrolliert, Angler und Fischer fangen drumrum jetzt besser als je zuvor..

Daher kann ich nur nochmal empfehlen:
*Statt (immer weitere sinnlose) gesetzliche Maßnahmen gegen Angler und Kutterbetreiber zu fordern, zuerst mal nachdenken und dann die wirklich sinnvollen Dinge bei den auch zuständigen Stellen fordern!!*

Und auch nochmal: 
Auch ich persönlich würde nie auf Laichdorsche angeln, dass Laichdorsche in Zeitschriften auch noch prämiert werden, ist zumindest fragwürdig (Tipp an die Zeitschriften: Nur die Länge werten, wäre so einfach, wenn man wollte....).

Dennoch bin ich gegen (weitere sinnlose) gesetzliche Vorschriften gegen Angler und werde dagegen sowohl reaktionell wie persönlich kämpfen.


----------



## Fischbox (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Zum Thema Laichdorschangelei kommt von mir nur ein alter abgedroschener Satz: 
"Wie blöde und einfältig muss man eigentlich sein, damit man an dem Ast sägt auf dem man sitzt?" 
Alt aber alles sagend.....

Man sollte sich immer so verhalten, dass man seinen Kindern dieses wunderbare Hobby auch ermöglicht, zumindest soweit dies in der eigenen Macht steht. Leider sehen viele hier nur den eigenen momentanen Nutzen, vielleicht oder eher noch wahrscheinlich reicht deren Denkvermögen aber auch nicht für mehr|kopfkrat?


Dieses Thema kann gar nicht oft genug sachlich diskutiert werden, denn es gibt noch viel zu viele Holzköpfe die nicht begriffen haben, worum es hier geht, bzw. was hier auf dem Spiel steht.


In meinen Augen gehört aber als allererstes mal die Schleppnetzfischerei als grösstes Übel abgeschafft, denn es wird oft vergessen, dass nicht nur das übermäßige, rücksichtslose Entnehmen der Fische deren Bestand beeinflusst, sondern in ganz erheblichem Maße auch die ebenso rücksichtslose Zerstörung des Lebensraums. 
Ich möchte mal den Milchwirt sehen, der 2-3mal im Jahr sein Weideland umpflügt und sich dann wundert, warum die Kühe kaum Milch geben.

In dem gleichen Atemzug gehört dann das Mindestmaß auf 50 cm hochgeschraubt und jeglicher Beifang ist auf die Quote anzurechen, wobei bei der verheerendste Beifang ja hauptsächlich bei der Schleppnetzfischerei zu verzeichnen ist.

Ganzjährige Schongebiete sind auch eine geniale Sache.

Nichts desto trotz tragen natürlich auch Angler an diesem Dilemma eine gewisse Mitschuld. Wie hoch diese ist tut gar nichts zur Sache, denn zu wissen, wer wieviel fängt beseitigt nicht das Problem. Es müssen Massnahmen ergriffen werden und das bezieht auf alle Betroffenen bzw. Mitschuldigen.

Mein Beitrag ist der, dass ich mir ein persönliches Mindestmaß von ca.50 cm(je nach Kondition des Fisches) auferlegt habe und Laichdorschangelei für mich sowieso nicht in Frage kommt. Die Monate Jan. bis März hat der Dorsch vor mir weitestgehend Ruhe.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@Thomas

Danke fürs Verlinken.

Das ist das was den Dorschen wirklich hilft, daß steht fest.
Ich hab mir den Bericht für 2007 durchgelesen. Sehr beeindruckend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



> Mein Beitrag ist der, dass ich mir ein persönliches Mindestmaß von ca.50 cm(je nach Kondition des Fisches) auferlegt habe und Laichdorschangelei für mich sowieso nicht in Frage kommt. Die Monate Jan. bis März hat der Dorsch vor mir weitestgehend Ruhe.


Dürfte die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Angler auch so halten - und das ist auch gut so und kann nicht oft genug geschrieben werden!

Nur eben bitte keine weiteren sinnlosen gesetzlichen Einschränkungen für Angler.



> Nichts desto trotz tragen natürlich auch Angler an diesem Dilemma eine gewisse Mitschuld.


Natürlich - nur schlicht zu vernachlässigen in der Wirkung..
Da gehts wirklich NUR ums moralisch/ethische!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



> @Thomas
> 
> Danke fürs Verlinken.


Es liegt mir halt wirklich sehr dran, diesem emotionalen und sensiblen Thema mit verifizierten Infos zu Leibe zu rücken und das Thema nicht einfach irgendwelchen uninformierten aber engagierten "Gutmenschen" zu überlassen, die aus ihrer persönlichen Einstellung gleich ein Gesetz machen wollen....

Daher auch nochmal die in meinen Augen sinnvollen Forderungen, für die sich jeder Angler nach Kräften einsetzen sollte, statt sich um sowas sinnloses wie dem gesetzlichen Verbot des Laichdorschangeln, höhere Mindestmaße für Angler oder eine (jährliche) Entnahmebegrenzung zu streiten:
>Schaffung von Strukturen
>Großflächige und ganzjährige Schongebiete in denen Fischen UND Angeln verboten ist.
>Strengere Kontrollen der Berufs- und vor allem der Nebenerwerbsfischer (die Zahlen der Nebenerwerbsfischer fliessen z. B. da mangels Erhebungsmöglichkeiten gar nicht ein...).


----------



## gründler (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Wurde auch eben auf Arte gesagt,der Hobbyangler Klein Berufsfischer ist nicht Schuld am Rückgang der Dorschbestände sondern die ganze globale Situsation Erwärmung der Meere Massenabfischen durch Fabrikschiffe usw.
lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Siehste, sogar das Fernsehen gibt mir recht ;-)))))


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Jetzt auf Arte Dorsch weg vor Norwegen!



Danke für den Tip! Hab den Großteil noch gesehen.
Es ist immer wieder beeindruckend wie die Norweger
Dinge um/durchsetzten welche bei uns noch Jahre
ausdiskutiert werden müssen anstatt Gutes einfach zu kopieren.

@ Tom

Danke für den Link! Sehr beeindruckend die Bilder!
Davon noch ein paar mehr und es geht wieder aufwärts :vik:


----------



## nibbler001 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Weis zufällig jemand ob das Thema Dorschschutz in Deutscland bzw. der EU von irgendwem bzw einer Organisation (wie z.B. Greenpeace) auf Politischer Ebene behandelt wird?


----------



## zanderzahn (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

"Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch" - die frage an sich ist schon traurig genug, denn ich glaube jeder hier in diesem forum wird schon mitgekriegt haben um was es für den dorsch geht!!! - und es sind viele verschiedene einflüsse die den dorschbestand gefährden, welche auch immer...

GANZ KLAR: Laichdorsche sollten in keiner fangstatistik erscheinen - magazine wie das oben genannte sollten mit gutem beispiel vorangehen und das thema nicht totschweigen!!!

und sonst: solange es keine neuen gesetzlichen regelungen gibt sollten wir uns an den eigenen kopf stoßen und sagen:

was andere falsch machen, machen wir besser!!!

ich finds positiv, dass man hier im anglerboard auf so viele gleichgesinnte stösst - WEITER SO!!!

...wir sind (mit)verantwortlich für die welt die wir den nächsten generationen überlassen...

zanderzahn


----------



## Rosi (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Moin Jonny 1985 ich finde es super, wie du über die Rekordlisten nachdenkst, die im Blinker und anderen Angelzeitschriften aufgelistet sind. Das müßten viel mehr Leute so machen und die Zeitungen gar nicht erst kaufen. 
Diese Wettbewerbe um die Größten und die Meisten, die Längsten, Dicksten sind widerlich. Zudem bezweifle ich ihren Wahrheitsgehalt. Wer rennt schon jedes Mal mit einem großen Fisch und einen Zeugen zum Angelladen?

Mal abgesehen von der Laichdorschdiskussion, den riesigen Karpfen und Hechtomis geht es nach einem Foto auch nicht besser.


----------



## worker_one (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Hier nochmal was zum Thema Bestandsschutz.

Ich habe neulich auch irgendwo gehört, das die Grünen in der EU den Wegfall des Mindestmaßes in der Berufsfischerei fordern, sodass der Beifang mit zur Fangquote zählt und nicht wieder über Bord geht.

Kann da aber nix schriftliches zu finden...:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



> Kann da aber nix schriftliches zu finden...


Als aufmerksamer Anglerboardmagazinleser hast Du das wahrscheinlich hier gefunden:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...neralueberholung-der-eu-fischereipolitik.html



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Wettbewerbe um die Größten und die Meisten, die Längsten, Dicksten sind widerlich.


Auch ich finde das nicht prickelnd (für mich persönlich). Da sich dort aber auch Angler gerne mit ihren Fängen präsentieren, ist es sicher auch gerechtfertigt, so etwas anzubieten. 

Allerdings wäre es da sicherlich besser, wenn statt dem Gewicht nur die Länge gewertet werden würde. Das  würde vielem "Beschiss" den Boden entziehen.

Ob das alledrings dem Dorschbestand in irgendeiner Weise helfen würde, darf bezweifelt werden - auch das ist dann nur ein moralisch/ethisch zu bewertendes Ereignis...


----------



## worker_one (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Gelesen hab ich die AP nicht...#t Aber sonst immer.:q

Aber ich hab ein Interview mit Cornelia  Behm im TV gesehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

grins - da siehste wieder mal, was Du da verpassen kannst...


----------



## Rainer 32 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Rekordlisten finde ich persönlich schon ganz OK. Nur wie sie hier in Deutschland von den großen Angelzeitschriften geführt werden ist nicht so toll. Man könnte dabei doch etwas spezifischer auf die einzelnen Fischarten eingehen und sich zuerst mal fragen, wie sieht denn der Traumfisch für diese oder jene Art für die Mehrheit der Angler aus.
Beim Dorsch, denke ich, ist sicher für die große Mehrheit ein 1,20m langer Sommerdorsch von vielleicht 25 Pfd. erstebenswerter als ein Laichdorsch von 1,15m der 35 Pfd. wiegt. Hier wäre die Länge wohl eindeutig der bessere Indikator. 
Im Gegensatz dazu sehe ich das z.B. bei der Meerforelle genau anders herum. Hier ist sicher ein 85 cm langer Überspringer von vielleicht 18 Pfd. höher zu bewerten als ein 95er Absteiger der gerade noch 12 Pfd. wiegt. Auf diese Weise könnte man das sicher auch bei anderen Fischarten handhaben. Ich denke, das würde die Rekordlisten um einiges reeler und auch interessanter machen.
Das war jetzt zwar ziemlich ot aber ich denke zum Laichdorsch ist hier tatsächlich schon alles x-mal diskutiert worden, jedenfalls konnte ich in diesem Trööt nichts neues entdecken.


----------



## bobbl (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Selbst wenn man nach Länge bewerten würde...die Großen-so heißt es- kann man nurnoch im Winter fangen.
Das mit dem Mindestmaßwegfall wäre mM nach eine Katastrophe,da so einige Fischer gezielt auf die kleinen fahren würden.


----------



## elb-angler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

kaichdorsch,welch blödes wort#qesnsind ganz sicher nicht die angler die die bestände bedrohen.es gibt leute die fühlen sich hier sehr wichtig.


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Moin Moin ,


elb-angler schrieb:


> kaichdorsch,welch blödes wort#qesnsind ganz sicher nicht die angler die die bestände bedrohen..



aber auch Angler tragen ihren Teil dazu bei . Wenn es immer heißt : "aber die anderen " dann passiert gar nichts . Einer muß anfangen und warum nicht die Angler ?



> es gibt leute die fühlen sich hier sehr wichtig



|abgelehn  die machen sich Gedanken wie etwas verändert werden kann denn nur wer den Mund aufmacht kann was verändern , Ja und Amen Sager haben wir genug


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Zumindest sollten die Angler hier mit dem guten Beispiel vorangehen.
Absolut richtig.
Eine Gruppe muss nachhaltig denken und nicht einfach sämtliche Ressourchen plündern.
Wenn wir das sind umso besser.


----------



## *luckyluke* (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Ich bin der meinung das die fischer genug fisch fangen,so das man auch mal eine Fangsperre von 2monaten verkraften kann.
Auf dem bau sind auch viele leute im winter arbeitslos.

Die Angler haben ja nun den geringsten anteile an der überfischung der meere.

Es muß jeder angler selbst wissen ob er einen laichdorsch brauch oder nicht.#
Man kann doch schnell ein foto machen und ihn wieder einsetzen und warten das ein kleinerer beisst.

Ich habe mal in norwegen einen dorsch von 123cm gefangen.....wo ich ihn filetiert habe kam der tran nur so gelaufen das er am ende im kochtopf gelandet ist weil es mir zu schade war diesen fisch nicht zu verwerten,nachdem er das messer gesehen hatte.

Das nächste mal lass ich ihn gleich wieder schwimmen!!!!!


----------



## MINIBUBI (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Die Quoten für 2008 gesamte Ostsee betragen:
> 
> 49.491 Tonnen Dorsch
> 
> ...


 
Moin Moin
Lauter Zahlen und Prozente.
Ich kann damit nichts Anfangen.
Es geht doch darum ob mann sich mit einen Laichdorsch  geziehlt messen muß.
Da ein Laichdorsch zum Verzehr ungeeignet ist .
Und nur um einmal so einen Dicken klumpen vom Meeresgrund hoch zu ziehen muß ich nicht gezielt auf Laichdorsch Angeln.
Spass als agument ? Ich weiß nicht.
Wenn wir Angler auf Laichdorsch Jacht verzichten und jedes Jahr 175 Tonnen Dorsche ablaichen hilft das den Bestand sicher nicht viel aber es HILFT 

MINIBUBI


----------



## noworkteam (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Zumindest sollten die Angler hier mit dem guten Beispiel vorangehen.
> Absolut richtig.
> Eine Gruppe muss nachhaltig denken und nicht einfach sämtliche Ressourchen plündern.
> Wenn wir das sind umso besser.


 
Nur sind die Angler die völlig falsche Gruppe,..,oder denkst Du das die Angler, selbst wenn wirklich alles mitgenommen würde, für den Rückgang verantwortlich wäre ????

Ach da fällt mir noch ein: Wann haben denn die bestandsbewusste Gruppe das letzte Mal eine Aktion gegen die Überfischung durchgeführt, welche es vergleichbar mit der Greenpeace "Stein-Versenk-Aktion" in die breite Presse geschafft hat ???

Aktiv einsetzen heisst für mich nicht, sich über Wochen über Laichdorsch-Angler auszutauschen. Das Thema nachhaltig in die Öffentlichkeit bringen wurde eventuell Resonanz erzeugen...

Bei einem kommerziellen Fang von ca. 64.500 T (inkl. illegalen 15.000T) und einer durch die Schönwetterbrille gesehenen Beifangquote von 25% kommt man auf ca. 80.000 Tonnen die entnommen werden. Nun angeln die Ruten-Amateure bis zu 3.500 T im Jahr sprich 4,38% maximal...

Und dann stellt sich noch die Frage:
Wer schädigt den Bestand mehr ?
Die Entnahme durch Laichdorsch-Angler oder die wesentlich größere Entnahme von Dorsch durch die "anständigen" Angler?? Oder tragen die nicht zur Fortpflanzung in ca. 5 Jahren, wären sie nicht gefangen worden, bei ??

Nein ich fange kein Laichdorsch, ja ich fange Dorsch (gerne sogar),..,nur habe ich ein Problem damit, moralisch das auszubaden was ich nicht verzapft habe.

Oder müssen die Laichdorsch-Fänger als beruhigendes Alibi herhalten für die eigene Entnahme vom bedrohten Fisch ??

Ach noch was: Von mir wurde noch kein einziger Ostsee-Dorsch entnommen...



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wenn wir das sind umso besser.


 
Falsch: Wenn wir das sind, um so schlechter, weil nix Wirkung

Was den Titel des Freds betrifft: Um Anlocken und Aufmerksamkeit ok und gut, aber so richtig scheint er das Thema nicht ganz abzudecken,..zwischen weiss und schwarz ist es ja auch recht bunt

Gruß


----------



## noworkteam (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Spass als agument ?
> MINIBUBI


 
Na dann lass Dich bloss nicht in der C+R Karpfen-Fraktion blicken|supergri

Gruß


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@Noworkteam
Es geht mir nicht um den Effekt für den Bestand, der ist ja schon öfter durchgerechnet worden.

Wir als Angler können aber nicht in der Öffentlichkeit, über Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer schimpfen und gleichzeitig in einer Zeitung wie dem Blinker Fotos von 50 Pfd. Laichdorschen veröffentlichen.

Wie will man einem Laien erklären, daß das für den Bestand keine Rolle spielt.
Die Bilder verhelfen ihm zu einem psychologisch geprägten Eindruck, der durch Statistiken und Rechenexempel nicht repariert werden kann.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wir als Angler können aber nicht in der Öffentlichkeit, über Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer schimpfen und gleichzeitig in einer Zeitung wie dem Blinker Fotos von 50 Pfd. Laichdorschen veröffentlichen.


 
sehr gut gesagt !!!

 ... eine Frage gar von Moral und Ethik


----------



## dorsch25 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

ich finde was ihr so schreibt ist total lächerlich. angeblich angelt ja keiner auf laichdorsch, das ich nicht lache. warum sind denn die drei bekannten schiffe im februar ausgebucht, bestimmt nicht weil die besatzung so freundlich ist. habe schon genug von euch getroffen die im februar angeln waren und morgens noch erzählt haben, das sie aufhören wenn es ins tiefe geht, und????? sie haben geangelt. oder einer von eurer sorte hat ein von über 20 kilo gefangen sich gefreut wie ein kleines kind. er hat ihn abgeschlagen(kescher sind an bord). abends schreibt er dann wie schlecht es war. einer der hier nicht schreibt hat einen leserbrief im blinker geschrieben: (kurzfassung: man sollte nicht im februar zum angeln fahren, wegen der laichdorsche usw usw usw) dieser mann ist aber im februar mir multirolle und extrem grossen drillingen auf einem der kutter. hat sich auch schon stolz mit einem 52 pfünder ablichten lassen. also lasst die kirche im dorf, ich fahre auch weiter im februar und möchte ein von ü30 kilo fangen


----------



## mowerpac (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Hallo, 

Habe mir gerade den gesamten Thread durchgelesen und muss feststellen das es anscheinend zwei Sorten Angler gibt, die die hier posten und die die ich an Bord treffe...
Bei meiner letzten Kuttertour haben mein Kumpel und ich nur Kopfschütteln geerntet als wir das Angeln einstellten mit der Aussage wir hätten genug. Der Hinweis an unseren Nachbarn das dieser gefleckte Fisch kein Hering sei und somit untermassig wurde auch nicht gerade mit Wohlwollen aufgenommen...
Das Fischen auf LD mag für die Gesamtpopulation unerheblich sein doch schön ist es auch nicht!
Was jeder von uns machen kann ist z.B. TK-Fisch nicht zu kaufen und auch sein persönliches Umfeld damit zu nerven. Aufklärung tut Not! Kaum einer beschäftigt sich mit dem Thema wenn er nicht gerade angelt, man fängt sich zwar öfters rollende Augen ein doch das akzeptiere ich gerne.

@Dorsch25 : Viel Spass dabei! Der lächerlichste von allen Beiträgen ist dir schon einmal sicher, vielleicht klappts dann ja auch mit dem dicksten LD.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@Dorsch 25
Ist ja auch legal, was Du da vorhast.
Wer sollte Dir das verübeln.

Ich für meinen Teil, habe noch nie einen Dorsch über 60 cm gefangen und bin auch nicht scharf drauf.
Im Februar wäre es mir aufm Kutter auch zu kalt.


----------



## dorsch25 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

ist auch legal und es wird auch legal bleiben, da bin ich sicher


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Spielt ja auch in 2 bis 3 Jahren eh keine Rolle mehr.
Leider!

Und klar die Angler sind unschuldig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> ... eine Frage gar von Moral und Ethik


Tja Toni, genau das hatte ich schon mehrfach geschrieben:
NUR!! eine Frage von Moral und Ethik!!

Ein Laichdorschangelverbot hätte null Einfluß auf den Bestand...

Daher bin ich auch gegen gesetzliche Vorschriften, die nur wieder die Angler - die defintiv falsche Gruppe - einmal mehr gängeln...

Was jeder persönlich macht, ist seine eigene Sache.

Dass die Zeitschriften da nicht sensibler sind und auf Gewichte bei den Fischhitparaden verzichten (geht ja nicht nur um Dorsch, auch mancher Zander, Hecht oder Waller erreicht sein "Monstergewicht" nur dank zusätzlicher Kilo Laich), das wiederum verstehe ich weniger - muss ich aber auch nicht, weils nicht meine/unsere Sache ist..

Es gibt anerkannte Methoden zur Bestandssicherung beim Dorsch, so dass wir Angler im eigenen Interesse nicht zusätzliche Reglementierungen für Angler fordern sollten, die eh nix bringen.

Statt dessen könntet ihr eure Energie in Schreiben an die Angelzeitschriften stecken (wegen der Hitparaden), in Schreiben an die Landwirtschaftsministerien (zuständig für Fischerei), euch an die Toursimuszentralen vor Ort wenden im Norden (die auch vom Angeltourismus leben) und, und, und.....

DAMIT wäre den Dorschen wesentlich mehr geholfen, als euch hier im eigenen Saft zu schmoren und auch noch gegenseitig anzugehen (was in diesem Thread lobens- und dankenswerterweise bisher weitgehendst unterblieb..)


----------



## dorsch25 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

sind sie auch. die heringe die die leute im frühjahr fangen sind auch laichfische. wieviel grosse dorsche kommen denn an einem guten tag im februar raus bei 50 mann? zehn, von über zehn kilo?


----------



## Eisbär14 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@ Dorsch25
Mach doch einfach so weiter wie du das willst, ich hoffe nur das du den Rogen
auch mit in das Programm deiner Küche aufgenommen hast. Augereifter Dorschrogen, weich, wässrig und ruckzuck in der Kiste gammlig.(mmh lecker)
Denn für die Möwen ist er zu schade.
Aber wer will schon laberiges Dorschfilet, die besten Fische sind eh die zwischen 
50 und 60 cm.
Fahr doch wegen einem Großdorsch nach Norwegen solange sie dich noch lassen.


----------



## dorsch25 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

ich möchte ihn aber in der ostsee fangen nicht in morwegen. ich mag weder laichdorsche noch normale dorsche.


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> @ Dorsch25
> Fahr doch wegen einem Großdorsch nach Norwegen solange sie dich noch lassen.


 
Die Zeiten da oben sind auch vorbei,zwar noch besser wie hier,aber umsonst kommen keine Tv Sendungen über Dorsch vor Norwegen geht drastisch zurück.Auch nur noch ne frage der Zeit bis da empty ist.
lg


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Man kann die Sache auch mal anders angehen.

Gehen wir mal davon aus, ein Rogner würde 2 Millionen Eier legen. Werden davon alle befruchtet? Mit Sicherheit nicht...
Der Rest Eier wird also befruchtet abgelegt. Wieviele davon werden jetzt von anderen Tieren gefressen oder durch abiotische Faktoren zerstört? Bestimmt auch eine ganze Menge.
Aus dem Rest schlüpfen also die kleinen Dorsche. wenn noch die Fische abgeogen werden, die bis zur Geschlechtsreife sterben, dann würde ich mal davon augehen, dass von den 2 Millionen Eier vielleicht 10.000 Fische übrig bleiben. Ist das im Vergleich und bezogen auf ein so großes Gewässer wie die Ostsee nicht verschwindend gering?

Also nicht ins Hemd machen. So wenige Laichfische die die Angler fangen machen nichts Großes aus, auc wenns weiterhin einfach nur eklig und ethisch total suboptmal ist.


----------



## Eisbär14 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Die Zeiten da oben sind auch vorbei,zwar noch besser wie hier,aber umsonst kommen keine Tv Sendungen über Dorsch vor Norwegen geht drastisch zurück.Auch nur noch ne frage der Zeit bis da empty ist.
> lg


 
Das meine ich ja ,oder glaubt ihr die da oben facklen so lange wie wir . Die machen einfach dicht .
Ach ja @Dorsch25 wenn du keinen Dorsch magst warum willst du dann einen fangen?
Stimmt ,man steigt ja auch auf einen Berg weil er da ist.


----------



## dorsch25 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

mir macht das angeln spass, darf ich nicht angeln, weil mir kein fisch schmeckt? sonst lobt ihr den kutter aus heikendorf in den himmel (ich fahre nicht bei ihm). kann mir denn einer erklären warum die schiffe im feb so voll sind? ihr habt doch hier im board auch schon einmal eine statistik gemacht, die besagte das ja fast alle angler das angeln auf laichdorsch ablehnen. lach


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



dorsch25 schrieb:


> kann mir denn einer erklären warum die schiffe im feb so voll sind? ihr habt doch hier im board auch schon einmal eine statistik gemacht, die besagte das ja fast alle angler das angeln auf laichdorsch ablehnen. lach


 

es sind aber bei weitem nicht alle angler hier on board
(was mit dem server passieren würde wenn dme so wäre will ich garnicht wissen |supergri)


----------



## mowerpac (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



dorsch25 schrieb:


> mir macht das angeln spass, darf ich nicht angeln, weil mir kein fisch schmeckt? sonst lobt ihr den kutter aus heikendorf in den himmel (ich fahre nicht bei ihm). kann mir denn einer erklären warum die schiffe im feb so voll sind? ihr habt doch hier im board auch schon einmal eine statistik gemacht, die besagte das ja fast alle angler das angeln auf laichdorsch ablehnen. lach



Streng genommen nicht. Angeln ist legal weil es dem Nahrungserwerb dient (siehe leidige C&R Diskussion).

Tja wenigstens alle Angler die intelligent genug sind nen Rechner zu bedienen anscheinend..., übliche Scheinheiligenquote ist natürlich dabei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



> Angeln ist legal weil es dem Nahrungserwerb dient


Das ist FALSCH!!!

Abgeleitet aus dem Tierschutzgesetz (kein töten von Wirbeltieren ohne vernünftigen Grund) wird das töten von Fischen zum Essen als "sinnvoller Grund" zum töten der Fische gesehen.

Das hat rein gar nichts mit der Legalität vom Angeln an sich zu tun.

Nur die Schützer hätten das gerne, dass jeder (maßige) Fisch entnommen werden muss, damit die Angler nach erreichen des Fanglimits aufhören müssen zu angeln (legal) um so den Anglern das Angeln zu vermiesen...


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



mowerpac schrieb:


> Streng genommen nicht. Angeln ist legal weil es dem Nahrungserwerb dient (siehe leidige C&R Diskussion)


 

Aber nur in einigen beklo.... Köpfen die zusätzlich ein Strohbund hinter sich her ziehen um so zusätzlichen Speicherplatz zu haben.
lg


----------



## Eisbär14 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Dann setzt die Fische doch einfach zurück,oder hast du Angst das du dich auf dem
Kutter lächerlich machst


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@dorsch_freak
deine rechnung mag ja bei einem fisch noch stimmen, aber bei 1000 von anglern abgeschlagenen rognern wären das schon 10 000 000 fische, die nicht zur welt kommen, auch das ist noch eine prozentual kleine zahl, zumal ja nicht jeder groß wird, aber es ist schon mal ne beeindruckende zahl an fischen.


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Dann setzt die Fische doch einfach zurück,oder hast du Angst das du dich auf dem
> Kutter lächerlich machst


 
Nach dem Gaffen brauchste nix mehr reinschmeißen,und selbst mit Kescher bei 25kg Dorsch und der Pumperei ist der fertig und geht zu 80% ein.
lg


----------



## mowerpac (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist FALSCH!!!
> 
> Abgeleitet aus dem Tierschutzgesetz (kein töten von Wirbeltieren ohne vernünftigen Grund) wird das töten von Fischen zum Essen als "sinnvoller Grund" zum töten der Fische gesehen.



Na das meine Ich doch. Ohne die Basis dieses "vernünftigen Grundes" wäre unser Hobby doch rechtlich nicht durchführbar.

Das soll jetzt bitteschön nicht heissen jeden massigen zu entnehmen! Mach ich nicht und wollte diese Diskussion auch ganz bestimmt nicht anstossen.


----------



## Eisbär14 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Bleibt immer noch ne Chance von 20 % das er es schafft.
Ist doch besser als gar nix.


----------



## Rosi (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wir als Angler können aber nicht in der Öffentlichkeit, über Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer schimpfen und gleichzeitig in einer Zeitung wie dem Blinker Fotos von 50 Pfd. Laichdorschen veröffentlichen.
> 
> Wie will man einem Laien erklären, daß das für den Bestand keine Rolle spielt.
> Die Bilder verhelfen ihm zu einem psychologisch geprägten Eindruck, der durch Statistiken und Rechenexempel nicht repariert werden kann.



#6#6



jetzt ist der Text zu kurz.


----------



## Rosi (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Statt dessen könntet ihr eure Energie in Schreiben an die Angelzeitschriften stecken (wegen der Hitparaden), in Schreiben an die Landwirtschaftsministerien (zuständig für Fischerei), euch an die Toursimuszentralen vor Ort wenden im Norden (die auch vom Angeltourismus leben) und, und, und.....



Ja, Thomas hat völlig Recht, meinen Senf haben die schon, nun macht mal.


----------



## zanderzahn (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@
dorsch25 

wir angler sollten zusammenhalten und uns fragen was wir angeln und fangen wollen - allerdings auch was die nächste generation noch fangen will - und kann!!!

...laichdorsch angeln ist wie am astsägen, auf dem man sitzt... 

...aber die diskussion scheint bei einigen auf granit zu stossen... - bloss nicht nachdenken - könnte schmerzen bereiten...

- mal ehrlich: schaltet euer gehirn ein - das hilft!!!

...zanderzahn...


----------



## dorsch25 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Dann setzt die Fische doch einfach zurück,oder hast du Angst das du dich auf dem
> Kutter lächerlich machst


 ich glaube mich lacht keiner auf einem kutter aus. warum auch. die kescher an bord werden nur bei doubletten benutzt, sonst wird gegafft, da wirst du auch nichts dran ändern?


----------



## noworkteam (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



zanderzahn schrieb:


> @
> - bloss nicht nachdenken - könnte schmerzen bereiten...
> 
> - mal ehrlich: schaltet euer gehirn ein - das hilft!!!
> ...


 
So so, vertritt man einen abweichenden Standpunkt, hat man ein nicht eingeschaltetes Gehirn..und denkt nicht nach..

Interessante Argumente....|kopfkrat

Ich kenn da auch so eins: Einfach mal über den Tellerrand schauen.

Gruß


----------



## Macker (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



zanderzahn schrieb:


> @
> dorsch25
> 
> wir angler sollten zusammenhalten und uns fragen was wir angeln und fangen wollen - allerdings auch was die nächste generation noch fangen will - und kann!!!
> ...


----------



## Eisbär14 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



dorsch25 schrieb:


> ich glaube mich lacht keiner auf einem kutter aus. warum auch. die kescher an bord werden nur bei doubletten benutzt, sonst wird gegafft, da wirst du auch nichts dran ändern?


 
@Dorsch25
Lass doch einfach den Beifänger mal weg und nimm einen grossen Gummifisch. Macht viel mehr Spass als einen 200 g
Pilker stundenlang hin und her zuzerren. Dann hast du nur einen Fisch und nach dem Kescher wirst du ja fragen können,
oder sprichst du auf dem Kutter nicht mit den Leuten .Die wollen dein Geld und für dein Geld kannst du auch mal was verlangen.Es sei denn das du keine eigene Meinung hast und dich einfach deinem Herdentrieb hingibst

Laichdorschangeln ist wie mit der Schrotflinte auf dem Meer in sein Boot ein Loch reinzuballern.
Versenke dich ruhig weiter selbst, aber in dem Boot wirst du mich nicht sehen.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



bobbl schrieb:


> Langsam wird der Ton schärfer...


  Hab ich auch bemerkt.

Jungs, geht euch nicht gegenseitig an die Gurgel, geht gemeinsam an das Problem "Laichdorschfischerei" und sucht friedlich Lösungen, wie es schon die letzten paar Tage geklappt hat #h

Zum Thema Kutter: Gibt es nicht auch Kutter, die die Fische auf verlangen schonend wieder zurücksetzen? Die MS Forelle bietet sowas doch zum Beispiel an???


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



bobbl schrieb:


> Langsam wird der Ton schärfer...



Haben wir auch schon bemerkt, wenn das so weiter geht
ist das Ding hier genau so schnell zu wieder im letzten Jahr 
und in dem Jahr davor und dem davor und so weiter...

Es liegt in Euer Hand #h


----------



## dorsch25 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> @Dorsch25
> Lass doch einfach den Beifänger mal weg und nimm einen grossen Gummifisch. Macht viel mehr Spass als einen 200 g
> Pilker stundenlang hin und her zuzerren. Dann hast du nur einen Fisch und nach dem Kescher wirst du ja fragen können,
> oder sprichst du auf dem Kutter nicht mit den Leuten .Die wollen dein Geld und für dein Geld kannst du auch mal was verlangen.Es sei denn das du keine eigene Meinung hast und dich einfach deinem Herdentrieb hingibst
> ...


#q#q#q#q#q#q
 ich angel überhaupt nicht mit beifängern, und gummifische nehme ich fast nur auf dem flachen. die grossen dorsche überleben nicht da könnt ihr hier erzählen was ihr wollt. dorsche werden ja nicht gedrillt wie ein karpfen (schnur geben), sie werden kompromisslos gepumpt.


----------



## dorsch25 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Hab ich auch bemerkt.
> 
> Jungs, geht euch nicht gegenseitig an die Gurgel, geht gemeinsam an das Problem "Laichdorschfischerei" und sucht friedlich Lösungen, wie es schon die letzten paar Tage geklappt hat #h
> 
> Zum Thema Kutter: Gibt es nicht auch Kutter, die die Fische auf verlangen schonend wieder zurücksetzen? Die MS Forelle bietet sowas doch zum Beispiel an???


 richtig die gibt es....(auch auf der ms südwind).................aber die leute setzten sie nicht zurück( sie überleben es auch nicht), und wie gesagt, ich habe noch keinen auf dem schiff gesehen der sich nicht gefreut hat, später schreiben diese toffen leute hier dann ihre schlauen berichte:v:v:v


----------



## Dipsdive (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Zum Thema Kutter: Gibt es nicht auch Kutter, die die Fische auf verlangen schonend wieder zurücksetzen? Die MS Forelle bietet sowas doch zum Beispiel an???


 
Die MS Forelle bietet im Übrigen auch "Angelausflüge" auf Laichdorsche an .....da ist, speziell in diesem Thread, "Werbung" für diesen Kutter völlig deplaziert.


----------



## raubangler (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Wie kommt Ihr eigentlich darauf, dass die Angler keinen signifikanten Einfluss auf den Dorschbestand haben sollten?

Der Einfluss der Angelfischerei auf den Dorschbestand ist "ERHEBLICH"!
Schon vergessen, diese EU-finanzierte Studie mit reger Beteiligung einiger bootsfahrenden Boardies?

Also sollten die Angler aufhören, Dorsch zu angeln und alles wird gut.
Ob Babydorsch oder Laichdorsch ist dabei eigentlich egal.


----------



## Matjesfänger (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Alle Jahre wieder ,das leidige Thema mit dem Laichdorsch.

Sollten wir nicht mal handeln und nicht immer nur diskutieren.

So viele User schreiben hier in dem Thread das das Angeln auf den Laichdorsch aufhören müsste.
Warum machen wir nicht mal dieses Jahr den Anfang gegen den Fang von Laichdorsch  und fordern eine Schonzeit und machen mal in der Gemeinschaft
eine Unterschriftensammlung  und schicken diese an die Zeitungsverleger und an die zuständige Ministerien .

Das Anglerboard ist doch so ein großes Board hier in Deutschland das doch auf so viele Angler Einfluss hat.

Schön wäre es wenn die Mod`s des Anglerboards mithelfen würden und eine pdf bereit stelle ,wo z.B. drin stehen würde:
Wir sind gegen den Fang von Laichdorch und fordern eine Schonzeit für diese Fischart.
Postfach eröffnen wo das ganze reingeht und an die zuständige Behörden weitergeleitet wird.

Wäre es nicht schön wenn wir mal in div. Zeitungen lesen würden 
"Angler fordern Schonzeit für den Dorsch".

Was haltet ihr davon liebe Mod`s and User

Ich persönlich würde so viel wie möglich beitragen wie es geht und es in einem gesetzlichen Rahmen bleibt.

Lieber Themenstarter ,Jonny 1985,
Alleine Leserbriefe schreiben bringt nicht`s,hab ich auch schon mal versucht.
Aber alle zusammen könnten wir es schaffen dem Dorsch endlich mal seine verdiente Ruhe zum Ablaichen zu geben. 

Boardi`s macht mit ,bevor es zu spät ist und wir alle in der Zeitung lesen"Der Dorsch ist Ausgestorben".

Gruß Marco


----------



## carphunterNRW (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Meine Unterschrift hast Du!

Ich würde aber im ersten Step versuchen, die Schonzeit auf bestimmte Gebiete, in denen die Dorsche zum Laichen kommen, zu reduzieren. Nach ein paar Jahren wird man sehen, ob eine Schonzeit für alle Gebiete von Nöten ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@ Matjesfänger:
Schon auf Seite 6 dieser Diskussion steht die Begründung, warum Dein Vorschlag einer Dorschschonzeit keine Unterstützung erfahren wird:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2232060&postcount=77



> Wir sind gegen den Fang von Laichdorch und fordern eine Schonzeit für diese Fischart.


Dein Zitat vermischt da 2 Dinge:
Man kann durchaus (persönlich) gegen den Fang von Laichdorschen sein (wird aber immer schwierig mit der Argumentation, wenn man z. B. auf Laichheringe angelt etc.), muss deswegen aber noch lange nicht für eine (allgemeingültige) Schonzeit sein.

Auch ich selber habe z. B. nicht vor auf Laichdorsch zu angeln.
Dennoch bin ich gegen eine allgemeine Schonzeit.

Da gibt es in dieser Diskussion schon zigfach beschriebene bessere Möglichkeiten, dem Dorschbestand zu helfen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch ich selber habe z. B. nicht vor auf Laichdorsch zu angeln.
> Dennoch bin ich gegen eine allgemeine Schonzeit.
> 
> Da gibt es in dieser Diskussion schon zigfach beschriebene bessere Möglichkeiten, dem Dorschbestand zu helfen.


 
Was der einzelne Angler als Konsequenz für sein Handeln zieht, muss er *für sich selbst* und *mit sich selbst* ausmachen.


----------



## Chrissi007 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Also ich finde den Vorschlag von Matjesfänger gut. Meine Unterschrift hättest du. Es mag sein, dass es keine messbaren Auswirkungen auf den Bestand geben würde. Aber ich denke, wir sollten nicht nach dem Motto verfahren "Wasser predigen und Wein saufen" oder wie der Spruch auch geht ;-)
Wenn wir uns als Angler einig sind, lässt sich auch mehr Druck auf die industrielle Fischerei aufbauen. Vielleicht wird durch eine solche Aktion auch öffentliches Interesse an der Thematik geweckt. Allein das wäre doch schon ein Erfolg!!!
Immer diese Meinungen, dass nichts funktioniert, was von ein paar Leuten (in diesem Fall Angler) angestoßen wird. Warum soll es nicht funktionieren??? 

Geht nicht gibt es nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!

Geredet werden kann immer viel. Es sollte vielleicht wirklich mal gehandelt werden!! Angenommen die Mods würden wirklich die Möglichkeit unterstützen, eine solche PDF-Unterschriftenliste anzufertigen, dann lasst uns das doch erstmal machen und abwarten, wieviele Unterschriften eingehen. Und dann kann man weitersehen. Wenn es nur 5 Unterschriften sind, gut. Aber das glaube ich nicht!!

@ Thomas9904
Auch wenn das nicht des Rätsels Lösung ist. Ich meine nur, dass wir die ein oder andere Idee versuchen sollten umzusetzen!! Mehr als nichts bringen kann sie ja nicht ;-))

Schöne Grüße...

Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Nochmal:
Wir werden keine allgemeine Schonzeit für den Dorsch aktiv unterstützen.
Begründung siehe oben genanntes Posting.


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Wir werden keine allgemeine Schonzeit für den Dorsch aktiv unterstützen.
> Begründung siehe oben genanntes Posting.



Wenn ich Thomas richtig interpretiere
ändert die vorgeschlagene "Schonzeit" in "Schongebiete" und ich denke, ihr habt das AB auf eurer Seite...

Ne Schonzeit bringt ja auch nix, die Laichgebiete müssen ganzjährig geschützt werden, Kein Fischer und kein Angler an diesen Stellen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Da hat einer mitgedacht ;-))


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Tja Thomas, ich bin ja kein Kleiner Dummer 

Ein erster Schritt wäre es z.B. auch, das Mindestmaß für die Fischer aufzuheben, so daß JEDER Fang in die Quote geht, denn das was heute als Beifang über Board geht, ist sowieso tot und zwar gänzlich umsonst.

Ansonsten finde ich eben, es geht nur mit der GANZJÄHRIGEN Sperrung der Laichgebiete, egal für wen.


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@Thomas 9904

Gute Idee!

Wenn Ihr da Unterstützung braucht, würde ich gerne helfen.

Auch wenn mich eher die Mefos interessieren, aber die würden ja auch profitieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

So manches dauert einfach seine Zeit, da muss ich um Verständnis bitten.

ABER:
Ich bin bereits an verschiedenen (anglerfreundlichen natürlich) Wissenschaftlern dran, die auch (teilweise) gute Verbindungen in die Politik haben.

Wenn wir das redaktionell was machen (und da wird was kommen), wird das Hand und Fuß haben und eben nicht irgendein Schnellschuss sein so ala "wir Angler schützen den Dorsch, höheres Schonmaß, Schonzeit etc.".

Und das wird dann auch gleichzeitig an verschiedene Adressaten gehen in Politik, Gesellschaft und Medien, sobald das so aufgearbeitet ist, dass man da dann auch an die Öffentlichkeit kann....


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Die Idee mit dem Unterschriften sammeln für Schongebiete ist gut. Nur müsste man da auch bestimmte Gebiete festlegen, für die wir den Status "Schongebiet" fordern.

Und wie soll das dann ablaufen mit der Unterschriftensammlung? Kriegt da jeder Boardie der sich dran beteiligen will eine Liste, geht damit auf die SDtraße und spricht die Leute an? In Hafenstädten wie z.B. Heiligenhafen und Laboe wo die Kutter ablegen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



> So manches dauert einfach seine Zeit, da muss ich um Verständnis bitten.


Ich bin grade erstmal dabei Grundlagen zu erarbeiten - von der Durchführung noch weit entfernt!!
Also noch keinerlei Gedanken wie man das dann macht - da müssen zuerst viele andere Dinge geklärt werden.


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@Dorsch Freak:
Sowas ist ein Politikum und Schnellschüsse bringen da nix, wenn es dumm läuft, ist sowas erst spruchreif, wenn es für den Dorsch schon fast zu spät ist... so ist das leider aber die Bürokratischen Mühlen mahlen langsam und für so ein Vorhaben ist ne Menge Bürokratie nötig.

Bis es soweit ist, kann nur jeder einzelne Angler für sich selbst etwas tun und sollte das auch tun.

Als da wären z.B.

Sich selbst Fangbeschränkungen auferlegen.

Laichdorschkutter zumindest in der entsprechenden Zeit nicht buchen.



Wie gesagt, Schnellschüsse bringen da gar nichts, können sogar kontraproduktiv sein, das will aj auch keiner.


Eine befürchtung habe ich allerdings... egal was bei rauskommt, es wird wieder jede Menge Gejammer unter den Anglern geben, ob nun Berechtigt oder nicht laß ich mal dahingestellt


----------



## Peete (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Ich finde auch, dass die Laichdorschangelei verboten gehört. Denn auf der anderen Seite hört man dan wieder, dass es zu wenig Dorsche gibt. Man braucht sich ja nicht wundern bei einer solchen Fischerei. Und überhaupt soll ja das Fleisch vom Laichdorsch gar nicht so gut sein wie von späterer gefangenen. Aber anscheinend ist der Grössenrekord bei manchen Anglern wichtiger als mehr DORSCHE.  
Grüsse an alle vernüftigen  PEETE.


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



dorsch25 schrieb:


> ich finde was ihr so schreibt ist total lächerlich. angeblich angelt ja keiner auf laichdorsch, das ich nicht lache. warum sind denn die drei bekannten schiffe im februar ausgebucht, bestimmt nicht weil die besatzung so freundlich ist. habe schon genug von euch getroffen die im februar angeln waren und morgens noch erzählt haben, das sie aufhören wenn es ins tiefe geht, und????? sie haben geangelt. oder einer von eurer sorte hat ein von über 20 kilo gefangen sich gefreut wie ein kleines kind. er hat ihn abgeschlagen(kescher sind an bord). abends schreibt er dann wie schlecht es war. einer der hier nicht schreibt hat einen leserbrief im blinker geschrieben: (kurzfassung: man sollte nicht im februar zum angeln fahren, wegen der laichdorsche usw usw usw) dieser mann ist aber im februar mir multirolle und extrem grossen drillingen auf einem der kutter. hat sich auch schon stolz mit einem 52 pfünder ablichten lassen. also lasst die kirche im dorf, ich fahre auch weiter im februar und möchte ein von ü30 kilo fangen





dorsch25 schrieb:


> mir macht das angeln spass, darf ich nicht angeln, weil mir kein fisch schmeckt? sonst lobt ihr den kutter aus heikendorf in den himmel (ich fahre nicht bei ihm). kann mir denn einer erklären warum die schiffe im feb so voll sind? ihr habt doch hier im board auch schon einmal eine statistik gemacht, die besagte das ja fast alle angler das angeln auf laichdorsch ablehnen. lach





dorsch25 schrieb:


> ich möchte ihn aber in der ostsee fangen nicht in morwegen. ich mag weder laichdorsche noch normale dorsche.



#d#d#d

Man kann echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln und dieser verführerischen Einladung sich eine Verwarnung einzuhandeln nicht nachkommen.

Frage. Willst du bloß ein bißchen provozieren oder meinst du das, was dus schreibst tatsächlich ernst?

Rein rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite zu sein heisst jedenfalls nicht, daß das was du tust (Fische killen zum Spass an der Freude) nicht moralisch höchst fragwürdig ist. Eigentlich dürfte jemand wie Du keinen Angelschein besitzen, aber die dazu nötigen Regelungen wären es auch wieder nicht wert. Ich bin da zugegebenermaßen der etwas extremen Ansicht, daß Leute, die keinen Fisch essen gefälligst auch nicht angeln sollen.

Hast Dir ja aus wenigstens aus ehrerbietung dem Fisch gegenüber, den du nicht essen aber killen magst den richtigen Nick ausgesucht! #6


----------



## Dipsdive (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Die EU-Komission empfiehlt für 2009 eine Anhebung der Dorschquote um 15% in der östlichen Ostsee. Wissenschaftler dagegen fordern schon seit Jahren ein Entnahmeverbot....... offensichtlich haben Politiker ein anderes Wahrnehmungsvermögen |kopfkrat

Und wir Angler sollen den Karren wieder aus dem Dreck ziehen |bigeyes

"Während die EU-Kommission für 2009 eine *Reduzierung der Dorschquote* in der westlichen Ostsee *um 15 Prozent* empfiehlt, *dürfen Fischer in der östlichen Ostsee sogar 15 % mehr Kabeljau & Co fangen*. Dank der eingehaltenen Fischquoten geht es dem Fisch dort zunehmend besser. Vor den norddeutschen Küsten hingegen sinken die Bestände von Dorsch und *Hering* rapide."
Quelle
http://www.taz.de/1/archiv/print-ar...sort=na&dig=2008/09/15/a0156&cHash=626899b985


Die Stellungnahme von Greenpeace zu diesem Irrsinn:

"Die östlichen Dorschquoten der Kommission wären einen Lacher wert - wenn das alles nicht so traurig wäre", sagt Greenpeace-Meeresbiologe Thilo Maack. "*Mit der Erhöhung der Fangmenge für Dorsch in der östlichen Ostsee gibt man dem Bestand und damit auch der dortigen Fischerei den Todesstoß".* 

Über die Vorschläge werden die Fischereiminister der EU-Mitgliedsländer im Oktober entscheiden. Seit Jahren fordert der Rat für Meeresforschung (ICES) eine Nullquote für den östlichen Ostseedorsch. 
Quelle
http://www.greenpeace.de/themen/meere/nachrichten/artikel/hoehere_fangquote_fuer_ostsee_dorsch/


----------



## dorsch25 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> #d#d#d
> 
> Man kann echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln und dieser verführerischen Einladung sich eine Verwarnung einzuhandeln nicht nachkommen.
> 
> ...


 
nimmst du irgendwas?|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes warum soll ich nicht angeln gehen? weil ich kein fisch mag? |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@Dipsdive

Das ist ja das eigentliche Problem. Der jetztige Nordseejahrgang ist nach der Quotenbeschränkung mal wieder ein guter Jahrgang. Was passiert? Die Quote wird angehoben.

Es geht hier irrwitzigerweise um eine hochsubventionierte Lobby, die sich den Ast selbst absägt.

Letztlich ist meine Meinung dazu, dass man nur abwarten muss, bis auch die letzten Fischer hinüber sind, weil Kosten und Aufwand sich nicht mehr lohnen.

Die beste Lösung von allen wäre eine totale Aufhebung aller Quoten und Beschränkungen, dann würde sich das Problem von ganz alleine innerhalb von 5 Jahren erledigen, da es anschließend keine Fischer mehr gibt.

Angelkutter zwar auch nicht mehr, aber aus meiner Sicht ist das kein besonderer Verlust.


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



dorsch25 schrieb:


> nimmst du irgendwas?|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes warum soll ich nicht angeln gehen? weil ich kein fisch mag? |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:




Weil du keinen hinreichenden und vertretbaren Grund dafür hast. Das es Dir Spass macht ist kein Grund Fische zu _töten_. Man könnte diese auch zurücksetzen. Mir macht das Angeln natürlich auch Spass, aber ich habe durch die Verwertung auch einen Anlass dies zu tun. Ich frag mich manchmal ob Leute wie Du überhaupt ein Gewissen haben. Ich persönlich hätte nichtmal was dagegen, wenn du alle Fische zurücksetzen würdest. Das geht bei gegafften Fischen sicher nicht immer. Vielleicht sollte man dann nicht Kutterangeln? 
Gehst du auch zum Spass mit dem Luftgewehr auf Spatzen schiessen? Aber das ist ja nicht erlaubt...


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@WW
Sorry aber dein Agu wer kein fisch ist darf net Angeln gehn.
Es gibt viele Jäger die bestimmte Wildbrett Arten nicht essen schießen sie aber.Es gibt Schlachter die bestimmte Sachen nicht mögen stellen sie aber her,wir könnten das jetzt ewig weiter so machen und du wirst sehn überall gibt es diese Einstellungen.Und da ca 30-40% der Angler auch nicht alle fische essen die sie fangen und trotzdem Angeln gehn,finde ich deine Aussage in meinen Augen für falsch.Angeln bedeuten nicht Fische fangen um sie alle zu Essen.
lg


----------



## Eisbär14 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Weil du keinen hinreichenden und vertretbaren Grund dafür hast. Das es Dir Spass macht ist kein Grund Fische zu _töten_. Man könnte diese auch zurücksetzen. Mir macht das Angeln natürlich auch Spass, aber ich habe durch die Verwertung auch einen Anlass dies zu tun. Ich frag mich manchmal ob Leute wie Du überhaupt ein Gewissen haben. Ich persönlich hätte nichtmal was dagegen, wenn du alle Fische zurücksetzen würdest. Das geht bei gegafften Fischen sicher nicht immer. Vielleicht sollte man dann nicht Kutterangeln?
> Gehst du auch zum Spass mit dem Luftgewehr auf Spatzen schiessen? Aber das ist ja nicht erlaubt...


 
Endlich mal einer der mich versteht.
Es gibt halt Leute die aus gesteigertem Geltungsbedürfnis jeden Quatsch mitmachen müssen und wenn es "nur" um Fische geht kann mann sich ja den Ast absägen auf dem man
sitzt. Das was unter Wasser ist sieht keiner und tschüß.
Wenn es schon nicht möglich sein sollte eine Schonzeit für den Dorsch hinzubekommen, dann wenigstens ganzjährige
Schongebiete. Die Finanzierung der Konntrollen ,aus den Töpfen der Länder ,sollte doch wohl kein Problem sein.

...irgendwann werdet ihr merken das man Geld nicht essen kann


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Angeln bedeuten nicht Fische fangen um sie alle zu Essen.
> lg



|good:

100% ACK

Man kann sie natürlich auch zurücksetzen! :a

Angeln bedeutet ja nicht Fische killen!

Was der Jäger macht ist mir erstmal wurscht, da hab ich moralisch erstmal keine Meinung zu (noch nie drüber philosophiert) :q. Schätze da spielen auch Hegemaßnahmen eine Rolle (oder sind das Förster? Keinen Plan #c:q)? Und bei Metzgern, Köchen usw. sind das Produkte, die sie Verarbeiten - da sind wir ja schon direkt bei der Verwertung angekommen, was dort verarbeitet wird wohl verkauft und dann von irgendjemandem gegessen. Ich weiss jetzt natürlich nicht was Dorsch25 mit seinen Fischen macht (hoffentlich _wenigstens_ verschenken)...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Hi Leute,
ihr kommt vom Thema ab. 
Es geht hier um den Sinn oder Unsinn der Laichdorschangelei und nicht um die Angelei / Dorschangelei überhaupt. Auch nicht über EU Richtlinien oder Fangquoten. Einzig und alleine Laichdorschangelei ist das Thema.
Bis jetzt verlief der Trööt bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen doch recht ruhig. Wäre schön wenn das so bleibt.
Und solche Sätze,


> nimmst du irgendwas? warum soll ich nicht angeln gehen? weil ich kein fisch mag?


müssen doch wohl gar nicht sein.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Falls sich jemand wundert wo sein Posting ist hier die erklärung.
Ich habe sämtliche Beiträge die heute Abend geschrieben wurden entfernt weil sie nichts mit dem Thema des Threads zu tun haben. Das werde ich ab jetzt komentarlos weiter machen.
Wenn über die Erhaltung der Dorschbestände ansich diskutiert werden soll dann macht dazu einen eigenen Thread auf.


----------



## Macker (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Sehr gute entscheidung MS so verhinderst du das der Thread so ausufert wie die letzten Jahre und dann dichtgemacht wird.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## platfisch7000 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Hallo!

Habe was von Laichdorsche gelesen!
Gibt es denn noch welche????????


----------



## Tortugaf (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Ich denke da einfach grundsätzlich,Schonzeiten u.Mindestgrössen sind eine* !!!Notwenigkeit !!!* ,und das für *alle* ob Angler o.Berufsfischer.Es geht immer um das Ganze.  G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Toddi (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Ich sitze hier gerade an meinem letzten Abend im schoenen Key Largo in Florida bevor es am Samstag zurueck ins kalte Deutschland geht. ich bin in vielen Dingen nicht gut auf die Amis zu sprechen, aber wie die zumindest hier unten in den Keys mit ihrem Fischbestand umgehen finde ich beispielhaft. Unser Guide auf der Backcountrytour hat sich zum Beispiel zur Angelei auf den Snook folgendermassen geaeussert: "Wenn wir ein schwangeres Snookweibchen fangen, dann diskutiere ich gar nicht lange mit dem Kunden, sondern setze den Fisch nach einem schoenen Foto zurueck. Fragt der Gast antworte ich immer: Du moechtest doch im naechsten Jahr auch noch schoene Fische fangen!" Ueberhaupt wird hier sehr viel (aber nicht ausschliesslich) catch and release betrieben, was bei uns immer noch nicht populaer genug ist.
Letztendlich muss das sicher jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen, aber auf der einen Seite auf die Berufsfischerei und die EU zu schimpfen (wo ja wirklich jede Menge Schwachsinn verzapft wird), auf der anderen aber mit hochschwangeren Dorschdamen zu posieren finde ich doch sehr ambivalent.

Gruss, Toddi:g:g:g


----------



## DerMayor (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



platfisch7000 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Habe was von Laichdorsche gelesen!
> Gibt es denn noch welche????????


 
Genau das trifft es doch auf dem Punkt... In 2 Jahren wird diese Frage Realität und dann müssen wir vielleicht hinnehmen das der Dorsch praktisch aus der Ostsee verschwunden sein wird. Zumindest aus der westlichen. Und vielleicht stellen wir dann in 10 Jahrem dem Dorsch nach wie dem Lachs. Einmal im Jahr einen Guten Fangen und freuen wie ein kleines Kind. Dann gibts nurnoch Ab nach Norwegen oder Island, und nicht bequem von Deutscher Küste aus.

Meiner Meinung nach brauchen sich Angler nicht über stark rückgängige Bestände beschweren und gleichzeitig auf Laichdorsch angeln. Dieser Widerspruch ist nämich schon pervers. Sicherlich wird der Dorsch nicht wegen der MS Forelle ausseterben, aber mit Gutem Beispiel voran fahren Sie auch nicht.


----------



## DerMayor (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Bin übrigens für ein GANZES JAHR Schonzeit für Dorsche (hat den Hering damals auch gerettet) oder zumindest für eine angemessene Schonzeit von Jan-Ende März.


----------



## kertminde (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Was passiert eigentlich nach den Foto's mit den Riesenfischen?Dorsch,riesen Steinbutt,und all den Supergrössen ,womit sich die Leute ablichten lassen?Kann man sowas überhaupt
noch essen?


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Die Filets kann man essen, klar.
Aber das Fleisch ist recht grobporig und nicht so lecker wie die guten Küchengrössen.


----------



## Macker (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@Pikepauly Wenn du meinst das Große Filets nicht lecker sind must du mal deine Kochkünste überdenken.
Als Roulade wo mann Lange Filets braucht oder Goulasch sind die lecker.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Meine Kochkünste sind zugegebenermassen sehr bescheiden.


----------



## Fishcat23 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@ Der Mayor
Das mit dem einem Jahr Schonzeit ist ne tolle Idee.
Das gute daran ist, das nach dem einen Jahr Schonzeit alle Kuttereigner pleite sind und sich dann der Dorsch richtig erholen kann.#q

Ich fahre das ganze Jahr zum Dorschangeln ( Kutter und Bellyboat ) d.h. auch in der Laichzeit.
Ich meide aber die speziellen Laichdorschkutter.
Es gibt genug Kutter die nicht gezielt auf die Laichplätze fahren und das ist auch gut so.
Schutzgebiete sind eine vernünftige Alternative für Angler,Kuttereigner und Fischer.


----------



## Macker (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@ Fischcat Endlich mal einer der das Ganze sieht, auch das da Existenzen dranhängen.
Bevor jetzt kommt das einige Angelkutterkapitäne an ihrem eignen Ast Sägen,diese Schiffe bieten nur das an was einige wollen, die tlw. sogar noch aufpreis zahlen.
Ich fahre auch das ganze Jahr zum Pilken und habe schon viele Angler getroffen die total entäuscht waren das der Skipper flach gefischt hat.
Ich nehme auch jedes Jahr an den Laboer Dorschtagen teil letztes Maerz we.
Da Sprechen die Skipper die Fanggebiete ab es wird flach gefischt bis auf ein Schiff haben sich auch immer alle dran gehalten.
Dies eine Schiff macht da jetzt nicht mehr mit "weil es Chartertermiene hat " sagt die Legende.
Da die Kutter die in die Laichgebiete fahren ja tgl voll sind muss der Markt für diese Fahrten ja da sein.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## DerMayor (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@Fishcat

Ich "fahre" auch Belly-Boat und kann daher auf Ostsee Kutter allgemein gut und gerne verzichten. Ich will den Kuttern nicht den Tod wünschen, aber ich würde sie auch kaum vermissen. Die Dorsche die ich im Februar vom Belly oder in der Brandung fange sind 100% Laichfrei. Sollen sich die Fischer doch ein Jahr auf Plattfisch beschränken. Diese Spezies entwickelt sich in den letzten Jahren positiv, wenn auch etwas rückläufig, jedoch positiv zu den Erwartungen. Die Kutter bieten auch vermehrt Plattfisch-Touren an, was ich gut finde und nicht schlecht besucht ist.#6


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Das witzige (im übertragenden Sinne) an der sache ist ja, wenn wir die Kutter jetzt mittels Schonzeiten "sperren", machen sie Bankrott und die Kapitäne und Crews sind arbeitslos. Warten wir aber noch die 5 Jahre ab in denen der Dorschbestand total kollabiert, sind die Leute dann auch arbeitslos.

Deswegen wie schon oft gesagt: Schonzeit = "Nicht so gut"

Schongebiete = #6

Weil: In den Schongebieten kann sich der Bestand ungestört (so sähe es wohl leider nur im idealfall aus) wieder stabilisieren und diese Gebiete selbstständig verlassen. Damit wäre besser gedient als mit Schonzeiten.

Tut mir leid, dass ich jetzt schon wieder widerholt habe, was schon X mal gesagt wurde.


----------



## darth carper (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Genießt der Dorsch eigentlich eine exponierte Stellung gegenüber anderen laichenden Fischen? Immer wieder wird nur über die Laichdorschangelei gesprochen und wie verwerflich die doch ist.
Interessant finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang die Aussage, daß wir Angler ein Vorbild sein müßten.
Welche Angler dürfen denn dann ein Vorbild sein? Etwa die, die nicht mit tausend anderen Anglern auf laichbereite Heringe Angeln? Die, die nicht nach Norwegen oder Kanada fahren um einen Lachs zu fangen? Die, die sich nicht mit in der Schonzeit gefangenen und/oder nestbewachenden Zandern ablichten lassen? Die, die keine mit Laich vollgestopften Karpfen in die Kamera halten? Die, die nicht nach Schweden fahren, um dort die laichenden Hechte zu fangen? Die, die nicht nestbewachende Waller vor dem Nest wegfangen und sich hinterher Stolz mit dem Fang brüsten?
Ich könnte jetzt noch ewig so weitermachen und Beispiele heraussuchen.
Eins steht jedoch für mich fest: Solange die Angler den Eindruck erwecken, daß nur Rekorde zählen und der der beste Angler ist, der die tollsten, größten und meisten Fische fängt, egal wie, solange sind wir ein ziemlich schlechtes Vorbild.
Ich reduzierte das Ganze nicht nur auf die Laichdorsche, sondern erweiterte das Ganze auf alle Mißstände in der Angelei, gegen die was getan werden muß. Erst dann kann die Anglerschaft als gutes Beispiel voran gehen.
Und eins steht auch fest: hier ist immer die Rede von Moral und Ethik. Ich würde einfach nicht mehr angeln gehen, dann steht man moralisch und ethisch noch viel besser da!

Ich fische nicht auf Laichdorsch und heiße das auch nicht gut, aber es spiegelt eben das wieder was uns die Gesellschaft vorgibt: nur wenn du es zu etwas bringst, bist du was.
Übertragen aufs Angeln: nur wenn du die größten Fische fängst, bist du ein toller Angler.
Das führt dann zu solchen Anglern wie dorsch25, dessen Aussagen und Beweggründe ich, man möge mir diese Ausdrucksweise verzeihen, für die Bescheuersten halte, die ich jemals in diesem Zusammenhang gehört habe.


----------



## Ollek (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



darth carper schrieb:


> Genießt der Dorsch eigentlich eine exponierte Stellung gegenüber anderen laichenden Fischen?



In diesem Thread ja, da die Bestände bedingt durch viele Einflüsse schlechter werden und der Fisch nicht wie viele andere Arten Schonzeit oder Schonbezirke hat.



darth carper schrieb:


> Immer wieder wird nur über die Laichdorschangelei gesprochen und wie verwerflich die doch ist.



Weil wir im Thread zum Laichdorsch sind. In anderen Threads wird über Problematiken anderer Arten gesprochen (und das reichlich)



darth carper schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang die Aussage, daß wir Angler ein Vorbild sein müßten.



Finde ich nicht so Interessant,da es eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein sollte.



darth carper schrieb:


> Welche Angler dürfen denn dann ein Vorbild sein? Etwa die, die nicht mit tausend anderen Anglern auf laichbereite Heringe Angeln? Die, die nicht nach Norwegen oder Kanada fahren um einen Lachs zu fangen? Die, die sich nicht mit in der Schonzeit gefangenen und/oder nestbewachenden Zandern ablichten lassen? Die, die keine mit Laich vollgestopften Karpfen in die Kamera halten? Die, die nicht nach Schweden fahren, um dort die laichenden Hechte zu fangen? Die, die nicht nestbewachende Waller vor dem Nest wegfangen und sich hinterher Stolz mit dem Fang brüsten?



 musste jetzt grade irgendwie an das hier denken. 

 Aber vom Prinzip haste recht.



darth carper schrieb:


> Und eins steht auch fest: hier ist immer die Rede von Moral und Ethik. Ich würde einfach nicht mehr angeln gehen, dann steht man moralisch und ethisch noch viel besser da!



Dann würde ich da ich leidenschaftlicher Fischesser bin auf Fisch von Hochseetrawlern zurückgreifen und stehe somit noch schlechter da.



darth carper schrieb:


> Ich fische nicht auf Laichdorsch und heiße das auch nicht gut, aber es spiegelt eben das wieder was uns die Gesellschaft vorgibt: nur wenn du es zu etwas bringst, bist du was.
> Übertragen aufs Angeln: nur wenn du die größten Fische fängst, bist du ein toller Angler.



Mag sein das einige das brauchen, aber die die das Problem erkannt haben sehen in Angeln keine Rekordjagd sondern Erholung mit dem Ergebnis das man das eine oder andere frische Filet in der PFanne hat was man nirgends in sogenannten "Frischfischabteilungen" kaufen kann.  

Ich fahre auch gerne mit Kuttern raus wo für mich primär der* Angeltag* und der Abstand vom alltäglichen Trubel zählt,habe aber auch Bekannte die das anders sehen. Es muss sich auf Gedeih und Verderb rechnen.

So denn schönen Sonntach noch


----------



## darth carper (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@ Ollek

Ist mir schon klar, daß es hier um Laichdorsche geht.
Mich wundert es immer nur, mit welcher Vehemenz sich so mancher speziell und ausschließlich bei diesem Thema ereifert.
Dabei sollte man auch mal das Gesamtbild betrachten.
Vielleicht sollte man dazu einen anderen Thread aufmachen, wo mal alle Mißstände und die Gründe dafür, die dem Einzelnen Angler auffallen, angesprochen werden.
Auf die nachfolgende Diskussion wäre ich mal gespannt. Ich denke die würde letztendlich klar machen, daß der Angler an sich einfach nicht zum Vorbild taugt, weil sich die Anglerschaft nämlich an sich nicht einig und in unzählige Lager gespalten ist.
Welche von diesen Meinungen ist dann aber die Richtige?

Und zum Thema Rekordjagd: wieso gibt es denn in jeder Angelzeitung Rekordlisten? Bestimmt nicht, weil das nur einige Angler wollen. Möchte mal sehen, welche Zeitung sich gut verkauft, in der nur Kleinhechte und Minibarsche oder in der ausschließlich Naturaufnahmen zu sehen sind!
Ich will auch große und viele Fische fangen, darum geht es mir beim Angeln. Die Frage ist nur wie weit will ich dafür gehen und was steckt als Beweggrund dahinter? Mit dem Erlebnis des tollen Sonnenuntergangs oder der schönen Natur bin ich nicht zufrieden. Ginge es mir nur darum, bräuchte ich nicht zu angeln. 
Hier im Board wird seitenweise über das neueste und beste Gerät diskutiert, da werden ausgeklügelte Angeltechniken angewandt. Mit welchem Ziel? Natürlich um viele und große Fische zu fangen und nicht weil ich mit meinem Lucky Craft - Wobbler und meiner Megabass-Rute den Sonnenuntergang intensiver erlebe.
Ich denke jetzt schweife ich zu sehr vom Thema ab (das paßt vielleicht eher in einen anderen aktuellen Thread).

Mal sehen ob ich die Kurve zum eigentlichen Thema wieder kriege.
Ich verurteile beim Laichdorschangeln die Beweggründe die dahinter stehen.
Es geht nicht um einen besonders schmackhaften Fisch, sondern rein um die Profilierungssucht und die Anerkennung die ich für einen großen Fisch bekomme.

Ich persönlich finde die Idee mit Schonzeiten und Schongebieten auch gut, aber damit ist es ja nicht getan.
Man muß auch an die Existenzen und die Arbeitsplätze denken, die an der Fischerei hängen.
Die Schwierigkeit ist, dazwischen den richtigen Spagat zu finden.


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Tolle Postings von dir... wirklich sehr treffend.


----------



## dorsch25 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



darth carper schrieb:


> Genießt der Dorsch eigentlich eine exponierte Stellung gegenüber anderen laichenden Fischen? Immer wieder wird nur über die Laichdorschangelei gesprochen und wie verwerflich die doch ist.
> Interessant finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang die Aussage, daß wir Angler ein Vorbild sein müßten.
> Welche Angler dürfen denn dann ein Vorbild sein? Etwa die, die nicht mit tausend anderen Anglern auf laichbereite Heringe Angeln? Die, die nicht nach Norwegen oder Kanada fahren um einen Lachs zu fangen? Die, die sich nicht mit in der Schonzeit gefangenen und/oder nestbewachenden Zandern ablichten lassen? Die, die keine mit Laich vollgestopften Karpfen in die Kamera halten? Die, die nicht nach Schweden fahren, um dort die laichenden Hechte zu fangen? Die, die nicht nestbewachende Waller vor dem Nest wegfangen und sich hinterher Stolz mit dem Fang brüsten?
> Ich könnte jetzt noch ewig so weitermachen und Beispiele heraussuchen.
> ...


 eigentlich fand ich dein bericht ganz gut


----------



## darth carper (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@ dorsch 25

Ich auch! ;-)
Nur deine Beweggründe auf solche Fische zu angeln, kann und will ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Nicht weil ich es moralisch für verwerflich halte oder den Dorschbestand dadurch gefährdet sehe, sondern weil mir einfach beim besten Willen kein vernünftiger Grund für das Angeln auf diese Fische einfällt, außer sich vor anderen Anglern zu profilieren und/oder sein Ego aufzupolieren.
Das hat mit Angeln nix mehr zu tun.
Ich will auch viele und möglichst große Fische fangen, für mich selbst, um meine Taktik und Vorgehensweise bestätigt zu haben. Ich gehe aber nicht mit meinen Fängen hausieren.
Und auch anglerisch ist das Fangen von Laichdorschen überhaupt keine Herausforderung, vor allem nicht, wenn ein großer Teil der Fische noch von außen gerissen wird.
Wer sich mit einem großen Laichdorsch ablichten läßt, bekommt von mir keinen respekt! Wüßte nicht, wie er sich den verdient hat.


----------



## dorsch25 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



darth carper schrieb:


> @ dorsch 25
> 
> Ich auch! ;-)
> Nur deine Beweggründe auf solche Fische zu angeln, kann und will ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> ...


 also ich habe schon lange keinen dorsch mehr zum wiegen in den hafen gebracht. ich verstehe ja auch eigentlich was du meinst, aber was ich geschrieben habe ist die wahrheit, das viele hier sind die nur schreiben, und sich aufregen und kein stück besser sind. wenn es mal dazu kommen würde die eine schonzeit kommt( was ich persönlich nicht glaube) werde ich mich auch daran halten, aber solange die nicht ist, angel ich auch weiter und stehe dazu im gegensatz zu anderen


----------



## darth carper (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Das man sich an Schonzeiten hält ist jawohl normal (das versuchen nur ein paar Angler auszuhebeln, die sich mit Zufallsfängen rausreden).
Aber auch ohne Schonzeit halte ich überhaupt nix davon, Fische an ihren Laichplätzen, egal ob es Zander, Dorsche oder sonstwas sind, wegzufangen.
Man fängt soviele Fische im Jahr, da sollte man es nicht nötig haben, auf solche Mittel zurückzugreifen.


----------



## Ute (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Hallo alle zusammen.
Dies hier muss ich mir mal demnächst ganz durchlesen. Bin mit dem angeln erst diesen Sommer angefangen.
Und davon habe ich noch nichts gehört.


----------



## dorsch25 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



darth carper schrieb:


> Das man sich an Schonzeiten hält ist jawohl normal (das versuchen nur ein paar Angler auszuhebeln, die sich mit Zufallsfängen rausreden).
> Aber auch ohne Schonzeit halte ich überhaupt nix davon, Fische an ihren Laichplätzen, egal ob es Zander, Dorsche oder sonstwas sind, wegzufangen.
> Man fängt soviele Fische im Jahr, da sollte man es nicht nötig haben, auf solche Mittel zurückzugreifen.


ich habe es auch nicht nötig. fange natürlich auch im sommer gerne grosse fische, die chance ist aber weitaus kleiner. warum sind denn nun die drei schiffe in den besagten monaten so voll? die kapitäne zu verurteilen ist doch falsch, wenn das keiner verlangen würde, würden die es dann anbieten? wenn die leute hier ehrlich wären, würden mind 80 prozent der leute zugeben das sie auch zur laichzeit auf dorsch fahren. warum fahren denn die heiligenhafener kutter bei sehr guten wetter trotzdem in den belt, obwohl sie sagen das sie nicht auf die laichplätze fahren( bis auf die einigkeit, die ja (fast)immer in den belt fährt)?


----------



## hans albers (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

moin,

.. ist doch egal,wieviel angler da mitfahren(mitmachen)..

,man muss ja nicht jeden (schei..) mitmachen..

es gibt einige interessante ansätze hier im thread
(schongebiete)

und ich kann  auch noch  nur einmal betonen,
dass, wer als angler nicht auf laichdorch angelt,
und sei es nur aus so "niedrigen bewegründen" 
wie ethik und moral,auch mal das eigene handeln überdenkt..
und sei es nur darum, um als 
"gutes beispiel voran zugehen".


greetz

lars


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



dorsch25 schrieb:


> wenn die leute hier ehrlich wären, würden mind 80 prozent der leute zugeben das sie auch zur laichzeit auf dorsch fahren.



Absoluter Quatsch, man kann schon eher davon ausgehen, daß 80% der Meeresangler im Board NICHT auf Laichdorsch angeln und nicht nur vorgeben das nicht zu tun.

So mein Eindruck. Nebenbei ist das eine ziemlich freche Unterstellung wie ich finde.


----------



## noworkteam (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> .. ist doch egal,wieviel angler da mitfahren(mitmachen)..


 
Naja egal ist das wohl nicht...

Nehmen wir mal an die 3500 T welche die "normalen" Angler jährlich entnehmen, wären nur fortpflanzungsfähige 4Kg Fische 50:50 Milch/Rogn. , Die Rogner davon könnten jährlich befrucht. 750.000 Eier/Stk schwimmen lassen.

Der Laichdorsch-Fang würde im Jahr 200T ausmachen, alles wären Rogner mit 15 Kilo und die würde jährlich 4.000.000 Eier/Stk in den natürlichen Wettkampf schicken ( wenn sie es gekonnt hätten)

Die Überlebensrate wäre 1:100.000 der abgegebenen Eier, sprich einer von 100.000 erreicht das Fortpflanzungsalter

Die Fangquoten bzw. oben genannten Daten würden von 2004 bis 2020 kontant bleiben.

Darus würde sich dann zum Zeitpunkt 2020 folgendes Resultat ergeben:

Die Laichdorsch-Fänge hätten ca. 8 Millionen mögliche Nachwuchs-Fische vorab eliminiert.

Die "normalen" Angeldorsch Fänge hätten ca. 50 Millionen Nachwuchs-Dorsche terminiert.

Nimmt man die vorauss.Fangquote von 2009 westliche Ostsee in Höhe von 16337 Tonnen hypotetisch bis 2020 an,
werden die Berufsfischer dort 260 Millionen Nachwüchsler verhindern.

Im Jahr wäre das so um die :
Nachwuchsverlust durch Laichdorsch-Angeln (200T): 533.000 Stk.
Nachwuchsverlust durch Dorsch-Angeln (3.500T): 3..250.000 Stk.
Nachwuchsverlust durch Fischerei (16337 T): 15.315.000 Stk.

Würden die Zahlen auch nur einigermaßen hinkommen, müsste die Moral und Ethik, welche hier ja immer hochgehalten wird, dazu führen, das man besser garnicht mehr für die nächsten Jahre Dorsche angeln...

oder die gewerblichen Fangschiffe versenkt |supergri..

Dieser Beitrag wurde ohne Emotionen von einen Nicht-Laichdorsch u. Nicht-Ostsee-Angler erstellt.

Alle Angaben ohne Gewehr (im Anschlag)


Gruß


----------



## hans albers (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

..moin..

War auch eher ironisch gemeint

(auf meinen vorposter bezogen)

mit den zahlen und rechnungen magst du recht haben..
ich weiss nur, dass ich nicht auf auf laichdorsch angele,
wegen des berühmten astes an dem man mitsägt

auch wenn die angler nur mit ´ner kleinen feile mitsägen...
muss ich ja nicht noch eins draufsetzen...

dass ist meine persönliche entscheidung zu der sache,
ich weiss auch das wir als angler den dorsch weder retten
können , noch das er von uns ausgerottet wird...

aber ich hab für mich ein besseres gefühl,
wenigstens die dorsch-mammies nicht zu angeln
(stehe sowieso nicht auf rekordfischen)

Im übrigen hätte ich auch nix gegen ein komplettes 
fangverbot... 
aber mit schutzzonen wär schonmal ein anfang gemacht.

greetz
lars


----------



## fengil (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Schutzzonen wären eine gute Lösung! Es könnte ja schutzzonen das ganze Jahr über geben und welche auf Zeit, also nur ein zwei Monaten!!!

Ich denke wenn man einmal in seinem Leben in der Laichdorschzeit angelt ist es nicht so schlimm, aber wenn man gezielt jedes Jahr Laichdorsch angelt, dann ist das ein unding. 

Die Menschen sind auf die Natur angewissen, also sollten wir auch sorgsamm damit umgehen und vorausdenken!!!

Lg. Jan


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



> Schutzzonen wären eine gute Lösung! Es könnte ja schutzzonen das ganze Jahr über geben und welche auf Zeit, also nur ein zwei Monaten!!!


Find ich ne gute Idee: Zeitnahe Laichdorschgründeschonung zusätzlich!


----------



## Khaane (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Schonung von Laichdorschen schön und gut, aber warum darf die Fischerei in den besagten Monaten ihre Netze voll machen und wir Angler sollen diese zurück setzen?

Zudem ist der Dorsch nicht bedroht, bei Lachs und Mefo finde ich die Schonzeiten ok, aber beim Dorsch ist es doch etwas übertrieben.

Da können wir ja gleich für alle Fische Schonzeiten einrichten, denn der Dorsch ist wohl der meist verbreitete Fisch in der Ostsee (zähle den Hering nicht mit - Ich kenn den nur aus der Dose 

Wenn man bedenkt das sich die Angler maximal im Promillebereich am Dorschfang beteiligen, ist mir der Sinn einer Dorschschonzeit ausschließlich bezogen auf Angler etwas unklar.

PS: Lokal begrenzte Schutzzonen während der Laichzeit sind ein guter Kompromiss, insofern die Fischer sich auch daran halten müssen. #6


----------



## dorsch25 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Absoluter Quatsch, man kann schon eher davon ausgehen, daß 80% der Meeresangler im Board NICHT auf Laichdorsch angeln und nicht nur vorgeben das nicht zu tun.
> 
> So mein Eindruck. Nebenbei ist das eine ziemlich freche Unterstellung wie ich finde.


 sehr lustig, nimm mal die sonnenbrille ab. fangmeldungen gibt es trotzdem im feb hier im board, aber NATÜRLICH keine laichdorsche, ist klar----die erde ist ne scheibe und der strom ist gelb und kommt aus der steckdose


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

@dorsch25, vlt. solltest du aber mal die sonnenbrille abnehmen? der prozentsatz an boardies unter den gesamten anglern ansich und speziell auf laichdorsch ist gering, da nicht jeder angler boardie ist. ( auf unserer norwegentour im September war ich der einzige boardie von 8 anglern), nicht jeder boardie postet oder veröffentlicht seine fänge. es gibt weit aus mehr meeresangler unter den boardies als hier posten. das sind mal 3 fakten in unterschiedliche richtungen, die ja wohl kaum eine beurteilung zulassen, wie viele boardies auf laichdorsch angeln, von den meeresangelnden boardies, die ich kenne, angelt jedenfalls kaum einer drauf, was aber immer noch nicht repräsentativ für die gesamte boardieschaft ist. eine umfrage würde dir sicher auch nicht helfen, da viele nicht daran teilnehmen würden.
da ich fakten in beide richtungen genannt habe, zeigt, daß ich weiß, daß auch boardies auf laichdorsch angeln, aber ich weiß auch, daß, gerade durch das board, viele angler wesentlich bewußter angeln, sei es in verändertem tackle, in veränderter angeltechnik als auch in maßhaltigkeit bei der größe der fische und deren menge beim abschlagen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Gut gebrüllt, Leopard ;-)))


----------



## Jonny1985 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Erstmal ein Lob das es immernoch sehr sachlich hier zugeht !!!

Seit meinem letzten Post (habe als Ersteller selbstverständlich alle Posts gelesen ) konnte ich sehr viele verschiedene gute bis sehr gute Ansätze erkennen !!

Das die Berufsfischerei und die illegale Fischerei einen sehr wesentlich größeren Teil als wir Angler am Rückgang des Dorsches ausmachen war mir vorher auch schon klar.

Finde aber auch das es möglich sein muss Schongebiete für den Dorsch einzurichten !!! Das wäre ein absolut positiver Ansatz und Anfang !!!!

Ich denke auch das sich durch die Wirtschaftlichen Interessen eine Schonzeit leider nicht durchsetzen kann und muss wenn man dem Dorsch durch Schongebiete Möglichkeiten schafft !!!


----------



## Ollek (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> eine umfrage würde dir sicher auch nicht helfen, da viele nicht daran teilnehmen würden.



|kopfkrat Nicht drann teilnehmen oder schlicht die Unwahrheit sagen?  

Ich meine wenn auch nur ein paar Zig bis einige Hundert Leute drann teilnehmen (Meeresangler  die auch regelmässig Angeln) würden hätten wir zumindest einen stellvertretenen Durchschnitt den man Hochrechnen könnte.

Allerdings mach ich mir um den Wahrheitsgehalt sorgen |rolleyes

Thomas wie wär es denn? ich weiss nur nicht wie man Abstimmungen einleitet. #c


----------



## fengil (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Ein Moderator könnte sich ja vielleicht bereit erklären die großen angelzeitschriften im Namen des Anglerboards anzuschreiben, mit der bitte einen Bericht gegen Laichdorsch oder der Problematik des Laichdorsch fangs zu veröffentlichen!

Ich weiß das haben schon einige gemacht, aber ich weiß auch das dass Anglerboard in der Anglerszene sehr bekannt ist!!

Meiner Meinung sollte man auch die "nicht Angler" informieren, die Dorch in der Laichzeit kaufen!! Man sollte diese Leute aufklären!!!

Lg.


----------



## dorsch25 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



fengil schrieb:


> Ein Moderator könnte sich ja vielleicht bereit erklären die großen angelzeitschriften im Namen des Anglerboards anzuschreiben, mit der bitte einen Bericht gegen Laichdorsch oder der Problematik des Laichdorsch fangs zu veröffentlichen!
> 
> Ich weiß das haben schon einige gemacht, aber ich weiß auch das dass Anglerboard in der Anglerszene sehr bekannt ist!!
> 
> ...


 lach|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## Macker (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Meiner Meinung sollte man auch die "nicht Angler" informieren, die Dorch in der Laichzeit kaufen!! Man sollte diese Leute aufklären!!!

Lg.[/QUOTE]
@fengil
Hört sich erstmal gut an aber es gibt verschiedene Bestände die zu Unterschiedlichen zeiten Laichen.
Allein in der Ostsee hast du 2 Stämme ost und west wenn du jetzt noch Island und Norwegegen dazu nimmst hast du schon ein wirrwar an Laichzeiten,der Handel wird dir dann schon sagen das du den bedenkenlos kaufen kannst.
Dann gibt es ja auch noch die tolle Aquakultur die dank der Gammelfischerei die Welt meere richtig nach vorne bringt.
Nee Nee alles außer Schutzzonen is  halber kram.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ollek (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



fengil schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung sollte man auch die "nicht Angler" informieren, die Dorch in der Laichzeit kaufen!! Man sollte diese Leute aufklären!!!
> 
> Lg.



|kopfkratSolche Art von Aufklärung gibts aber schon. 

Aber solange der Fisch bei Händler A billiger ist als bei B weil dieser aus nahaltigeren Regionen mit schonenderen Methoden gefischt ist wird vielen das egal sein.

Link1
Link2
Link3


----------



## fengil (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Lg.[/quote]
@fengil
Hört sich erstmal gut an aber es gibt verschiedene Bestände die zu Unterschiedlichen zeiten Laichen.
Allein in der Ostsee hast du 2 Stämme ost und west wenn du jetzt noch Island und Norwegegen dazu nimmst hast du schon ein wirrwar an Laichzeiten,der Handel wird dir dann schon sagen das du den bedenkenlos kaufen kannst.
Dann gibt es ja auch noch die tolle Aquakultur die dank der Gammelfischerei die Welt meere richtig nach vorne bringt.
Nee Nee alles außer Schutzzonen is  halber kram.

Gruß Jörg[/quote]

Stimmt! #q 
So wie ich das seh wird die Politik in der nächsten Zeit aber keine Schutzzonen für den Dorsch machen^^


----------



## fengil (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkratSolche Art von Aufklärung gibts aber schon.
> 
> Aber solange der Fisch bei Händler A billiger ist als bei B weil dieser aus nahaltigeren Regionen mit schonenderen Methoden gefischt ist wird vielen das egal sein.
> 
> ...



Stimmt auch^^ Naja die Links sind super!
Es wird immer Leute geben denen es egal sein wird:v!


----------



## Torskfisk (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Na gut ich werd auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben, ohne Smilies´damit es nicht falsch verstanden wird! Folgende Forderungen sollten meiner Meinung nach erfüllt werden:

1. Ganzjährige Schongebiete für jegliche Form der Fischerei ( Laichgebiete bevorzugt!!!)

2. HERABsetzung des Mindestmaßes für die Berufsfischer auf ca. 32 cm!! Damit auch alle gefangenen Fische in die Quote gehen können.

3. HERAUFsetzung des Mindestmaßes für Angler auf 40+ cm im Bereich der Ostsee

4. Ächtung der Gammelfischerei, weltweites Verbot??!!!!

5. Änderung der Modalitäten für die Angelzeitschriften: Nur noch die Länge eines Fisches ist entscheidend NICHT mehr das Gewicht!!!

Ich glaube mit diesen Punkten könnten wir so manchem Fisch helfen seiner Pflicht genüge zu tun und sich fortzupflanzen!

Darüber hinaus sollte man nicht jeden Angler gleich verdammen, der auch in der "kritischen" Zeit zum Dorschangeln fährt! Es gibt auch Kutter die gezielt NICHT auf Laichdorsche fahren, um nur zwei zu nennen, die mir persönlich bekannt sind, wären das die Kehrheim und die Langeland.

Im übrigen freut mich auch die sehr moderate Form des Umgangs in diesem Trööt!


----------



## skip (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Das älteste und am intensievsten beangeltste Laichdorschrevier in gesamten Ostseeraum ist der Öresund. Über 40 Kutter fahren dort seit über 50 Jahren gezielt auf Laichdorsch. . . .  und wo lebt der einzige nicht gefährdete Dorschstamm im gesamten Ostseeraum ??? Im Öresund #6  Hier sind Schleppnetze aller Art verboten.
Wäre es nicht sogar eine Alternative für Schleppnetzkutter, in den Monaten Jan. - März nur Angler fahren zu *dürfen* und die Netze an Land zu geben???! So käme bei den Fischern auch Geld in die Kasse aber es würden 99% weniger Dorsche entnommen. 
Klingt für manche sicher schwer verständlich, aber wäre eine echte Lösung.
Wenn die Fischer eine Dorsch-Schonzeit kriegen, fischen sie in der Zeit auf "Gammel", wobei sie dann wieder 10% Dorsch als Beifang anlanden dürfen.#q


----------



## Klaus S. (1. November 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> 3. HERAUFsetzung des Mindestmaßes für Angler auf 40+ cm im Bereich der Ostsee



Und dann noch ein "Höchstmaß" von 70 cm damit die Dorsche mit den wirklich wertvollen Laich geschützt werden.


----------



## platfisch7000 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Hallo!
Also das Mindestmaß der Schleppnetzfischer muß auf 25-30 cm reduziert werden und sie müssen diese Fische mit nehmen!
Je höher das Mindestmaß gesetzt wird,desto mehr Fische werden totgeschleppt um die Quoten voll zu kriegen!
Nebenserwerbfischer müssen in die Quoten mit hineinfallen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mein Kumpel hat mit eigenen Augen gesehen wie    EIN   Nebenerwerbsfischer   300 KISTEN
Dorsch in einer Nacht gefangen hat!Der ist wohl nur hin und her gefahren!

Kormorane reduzieren!!!

Gruß Plattfisch!


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (2. November 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Eigentlich gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, eine nachhaltige Angelei und Berufsfischerei sicherzustellen. Die notwendigen Gesetze und Maßnahmen sind sattsam bekannt. Die Umsetzung scheitert am EU-Gezänk und nicht zuletzt auch an der Kurzsichtigkeit der Betroffenen, sprich der Berufsfischer, die durch Lobbying Druck auf den Gesetzgeber ausüben. Wo das hinführt, sieht man in Kanada, wo vor einigen Jahren die Dorschfischerei verboten wurde, die ganze Industrie mit zigtausenden Arbeitsplätzen kaputtging und der Dorschbestand sich trotzdem nicht erholt hat.

Was tun als Angler? Mit den Fingern auf andere zeigen und auf Gesetze warten, die nie kommen werden?

*Das einzige, was wir tun können, ist doch einfach in der Laichzeit nicht auf Dorsch angeln zu gehen*. Ansonsten sind wir zumindest moralisch mit an der Misere verantwortlich.

*Also Angler: Lassen wir doch die Leos im Frühjahr in Frieden schnackseln*. Um uns solange die Zeit zu vertreiben, können wir doch das gleiche machen!:l Und dazwischen den einen oder anderen Brief an _Blinker_ schreiben wegen schwachsinniger Rekordmeldungen.


----------



## dorsch25 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> Na gut ich werd auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben, ohne Smilies´damit es nicht falsch verstanden wird! Folgende Forderungen sollten meiner Meinung nach erfüllt werden:
> 
> 1. Ganzjährige Schongebiete für jegliche Form der Fischerei ( Laichgebiete bevorzugt!!!)
> 
> ...


 wie soll das gehen im februar nicht auf laichdorsch zu gehen, ich möchte sagen jeder zweite dorsch hat auch in den nicht "laichgebieten" laich drin


----------



## hans albers (3. November 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



> wie soll das gehen im februar nicht auf laichdorsch zu gehen



.. vielleicht einfach mal zu hause bleiben...#6


greetz

lars


----------



## zanderzahn (8. November 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

...es ist so einfach und doch so kompliziert:

logik kämpft gegen gier...

...und die gier gewinnt...

immer wieder!!! 

(wir sind menschen und auf den erhalt unserer art programmiert - alles andere steht an zweiter stelle)

ich selbst stehe da in nichts nach - nix besser - nix schlechter...

aber: ...wir sollten die laichfische einfach nicht beangeln....

...manchmal sollten wir uns bewusst machen dass uns ein gehirn gegeben wurde und wir dieses auch einsetzen  müssen!!!

...es tut weh zu sehen wie eine minderheit aus gier und geltungsdrang dazu beiträgt einen bestand zu gefährden, der ein bestandteil der natur ist...

@alle anglermagazine:

wacht auf !!!

...es ist eure zukunft!!!

... ohne fisch kein magazin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobbl (13. November 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Habe mich hier schon geäußert zu dem Thema, aber jetzt habe ich eine Frage.
Ich bin evtl kurz nach Sylvester im Norden und würde schon gerne auf n Kutter.
Deswegen frag ich ich wies zu der Zeit mit den Laichdorschen aussieht, die will ich nämlich nicht fangen.
Hab mal in Der Hitparade geschaut und alle Laichfische wurden dort im Februar gefangen.
Also kann ich gehen oder nicht?

howdy


----------



## schadstoff (13. November 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Hmm das Thema hab ich wohl verpasst...... in Grunde genommen geb ich euch ja reht was das fangen von Dorsh in der Laichzeit angeht.... aber ih finde dennoch komplett sollte man das nicht unterbinden ....wer von ißt denn zb. kaviar ?....garantiert einige und da kümmerts auh keinen das der Fisch hätte Laichen sollte..... und ehrlich gesagt wenn ich wie fast jedes Jahr einmal an der Müritz bin komm ich nicht an meinem Stammfischladen mit eigenen Fängen und selbstgeräucherten Dorchrogen vorbei.... mir schmeckt das nun mal.....


Möchte aber nochmal dringlichst betonen das ich für Stark BESCHNITTENE fangquoten in bezug des Dorschs bin .....bezogen auf das Laichen. !!



ich hoffe mich stellt jetzt keiner an den MArterfall weil mir der Rogen schmeckt !


Gruss Schadstoff


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. November 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



bobbl schrieb:


> Habe mich hier schon geäußert zu dem Thema, aber jetzt habe ich eine Frage.
> Ich bin evtl kurz nach Sylvester im Norden und würde schon gerne auf n Kutter.
> Deswegen frag ich ich wies zu der Zeit mit den Laichdorschen aussieht, die will ich nämlich nicht fangen.
> Hab mal in Der Hitparade geschaut und alle Laichfische wurden dort im Februar gefangen.
> ...


 
Ich war am Wochenende mit der Blauort von Laboe draußen und habe 2 Dorsche (67 und 69cm) gefangen. Bei denen war nicht ein Hauch von Laichansatz zu erkennen. Allerdings hatte mein Wittling (37cm) schon einen guten Laichansatz.

Kommt aber eventuell auch auf das Fanggebiet an.


----------



## degl (14. November 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*

Und nach dem Laichen, ist vor dem Laichen 

Die Problematik besteht in 1. Linie im geziehlten Anfahren von Laichdorschgebieten und da ist der Februar die für mich "geschonte Zone".......#6

gruß degl


----------

